# NAtural Jurassic....shaky video p17.



## Ady34

Hello,
thought it about time i started my new journal....title tbc.

After recently purchasing a 100cm x 50cm x 50cm Natural Aquario rimless, braceless optiwhite tank with light unit and stand from fellow member Radik via the forum sales section, i thought id share my experiences.
Many thanks to Radik, the sale included some lovely maui sand which will be a unique substrate choice for me.
The tank is really impressive, its been a long term plan to eventually get an optiwhite and this was an opportunity too good to miss. The stand too is very nice with shelving on runners for easy access to filters and equipment. There is also a very nice drawer in which you can place easily to hand any number of tools, and also tool holders and a small shelf on one of the doors.....all handy for us planted tank keepers. The pre cut power and filter hose access points give a quality finish and are additional features which make this stand very aquascaper user friendly. The 'Movel Elite' stand doesnt have pre cut filter hose slots on both ends which may be an issue for those who want options depending upon room positioning, but its worked out well for me .

The only issue with the stand was that it was a high gloss light oak finish which unfortunately doesnt fit with the decor in my living room so that had to be changed. Luckily i work in a car bodyshop so spray painting the already sealed and well finished stand offered no problems  Gloss black may not be exciting, but it works for me so thats what i did.

I decided not to paint the inner cabinet, a lot of extra material would be needed, and besides, the lighter colour makes it brighter in there  I removed the NA logo during painting but left the steel detailing strip intact in fear of bending on removal or not being able to fit it back in after painting. Excuse the phone photos:






Basecoat added:





and finished:





And finally in position at home after moving the Studio tank which once sat here. There are some wall plugs in the wall behind the tank from the old lighting brackets...if i can find some wallpaper offcuts ill plug them to disguise, or maybe hide them completely with a large background sheet for the tank:





The above picture shows the 4x 9w led lighting which gives a nice glow, the light unit also has a 150w metal halide and 4x 36w pc bulbs, each lighting type on a different power source for seperate timing....plenty of options but a little scary tbh hence being hung at the top end. Radik told me that at this height both the halide and the flourescents each give a substrate par of 50, it wont be coming down in a hurry 
This is a nice light unit, but in an ideal world id like a dimmable function for the fluorescents, then it would be perfect  The new range is an improvement as it ditches the led in favour of two independant sets of 2x 36w flourescent lights which gives more versatility 

Whilst collecting the tank from London, i thought it would be a great opportunity to visit the Freshwatershrimp Gallery...thanks Ed, really nice set up you have, and very good of you to accommodate me at short notice  I couldnt resist adding to the hardscape collection while i was there and bought some driftwood pieces.
My initial thoughts for the tank were of a twin island theme seperated by a 'central' sand bed, inspired by a quality scape from Jason Baliban. I tried a layout with some of the rocks i had been given by Radik, but i wasnt sold on it so resurrected the seiryu stone from the garage and changed my plan.
Using such large rocks, i wanted to be safe and place a protective layer onto the base glass. I opted for a thin clear poly sheeting from a hardware store, a bit like acrylic. It was very thin and unobtrusive and is just what i wanted, you can see how thin it is here:





Anyway, the plan changed to a single island type layout, and i think the seiryu rocks work well with the unipac maui sand, and are a good contrast to the driftwood.





Overall im pretty happy with the look. There does seem to be a large face of rock to the right, compromised of one main rock, but it fits so well with supporting the wood pieces i didnt want to break it up. There is a deep ridge that runs across the rock about 2/3 of the way up, which can be used to add a plant line to so will hopefully break that up. The plan at the moment is to have a lot of the rocks covered in mosses also which will help soften and disguise it.
Thats where i stand to date, the 50cm depth of the tank is great for scaping, especially with large hardscape materials like these.
Im going to be using epiphyte plants, with the possible exception of some vallis nana and perhaps the aponogeton red from the current set up to be positioned in the centre rear. Mosses, bolbitis, ferns and anubias will make up the rest of the planting scheme.....just need to give it some more thought and get a plant list together 

Cheerio for now,
Ady.


----------



## gmartins

Only 1-word: Fantastic!!!!


----------



## sa80mark

Wow superb job with the paint, as I carpenter reading that you were spraying that stunning stand I thought noooooo dont do it but looking at the pictures, well yes it works very well and honestly there are no words for the rock work that is unbelievable,  in that last picture the rock looks like one huge piece not several,  I cant wait to see this one evolve


----------



## Ian Holdich

Ady, this is quite breath taking, it really is. My eyes actually lit up when I saw the scape!

It i was to critique anything, and this is only a small critique...the rock on the right side (the large one) could do with being 3-4 inches smaller at the top. This is only due to the bigger rock on the right looks to be in more of a natural position. Hammer time! 

Really well done though mate...stunning.

Edit, I just read the last paragraph, sorry mate I got a bit excited.


----------



## Lindy

It's a beautiful set up. That's what I want when we move house, only smaller. Can't wait to see it evolve. I'd be terrified of that light unit!


----------



## Joel S

I think as soon as the rocks are softened with a little moss it'll look great. They're large but the ratios are really balanced. There are some lovely Amanos from the last batch that have large mossy rocks at this sort of scale (though I don't think Seiru) and the impact is nice. They use moss and often H. Pinnifitida (or however it's spelled) but there's one with hairgrass Parvula growing in aqua soil near the top and it sends runners cascading down the side, which is a lovely effect.


----------



## foxfish

Nice spray room!


----------



## George Farmer

Epic.

Watching.


----------



## Gary Nelson

It looks great Ady! You have done a cracking job on changing the colour of the unit (I know where to come for car work now lol) the scape is superb and I will be looking forward to more updates - well done.


----------



## tim

Fantastic setup ady, the scape itself is superb you have a very good eye for hardscape placement and layouts. Look forward to your plant list, needless to say subscribed


----------



## George Farmer

Hi Ady,

Congratulations on a great set-up, and equally impressive hardscape layout.

The combination of Seiryu and Maui is one of the best out there IMO.  For me it gives the perfect balance of clean yet natural.  You wood is lovely too, and very well balanced.  I can see Ian's point about the large rock but if you're covering it partially with plants then it won't matter. 

I like your planting plan.  You may struggle a little with algae in the early stages until the epiphytes really get going.  Vallis nana would be a perfect backdrop, and would also thrive on the minerals dissolved from your Seiryu (the stuff boost TDS like crazy!)  Consider a big shoal of Sawbwa resplendens when you eventually stock display fish, as these prefer harder water.

I'm really excited to be following this journal and sure it will turn out to be your best aquascape yet.  Welcome to the next level - no pressure. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## LancsRick

Ady, that quite literally got a deep breath of appreciation from me, amazing stuff.

How would a layman go about getting that sort of finish? It sure as heck couldn't be achieved with a spraycan!

Combating feelings at the moment of awe, jealousy, and irritation that none of my efforts have this sort of vision!


----------



## faizal

Daaaaaaaamnnnn !!!!  That is one sweet cabinet, tank,.hardscape,etc etc. I don't know where to begin. Awesome Ady !!!! Needless to say that you've got me sitting in the front seat.This is going to be a heck of a ride!!! Buckled up & all set to go !!!


----------



## Alastair

Wow mate that is stunning. .. I too thought oh no spraying the cabinet black?? But it looks fantastic and the hardscape is beautiful and really bold.  I love the chunky wood. 
Like george said the sand compliments the stone so well. Your scaping skills are second to none. 

Exciting stuff Im really looking forward to this mate. No pressure


----------



## Curvball

So stunning, watching with interest.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Gill

Paint job on the stand is spotless.
Scaping is looking good, but do agree with others on the right side placement.
Will be watching with interest.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Yep, I too had an image of you and a can of hammerite but no no you hit it out the park mate, the cabinet looks awesome! 
I mirror what everyone else have said about the scape too, great contrasts and layout.
I found that bogwood really enjoyable to work with and no soaking is awesome.

I'll be watching for sure, can see this being the low maintenance tank you wanted with no compromise on looks.
Have you considered just using the tubes and skipping the halide to make life easier?


----------



## Piece-of-fish

Lovely job Ady. Mangrove driftwood looks great and is way underrated in aquascaping in my opinion. Like Ian said no soaking is a big bonus.
I would be tempted to remove/add a piece of wood to make the number odd. Straight piece second from the left catches my eye.
With the light you can use just 2 PC bulbs with a halide midday burst. Running all 4 would not be necessary as they are only ferns. But yuo know all this anyway 
Wooking forward for it to be planted now.


----------



## Ady34

gmartins said:


> Only 1-word: Fantastic!!!!


Thank you.


sa80mark said:


> Wow superb job with the paint, as I carpenter reading that you were spraying that stunning stand I thought noooooo dont do it but looking at the pictures, well yes it works very well and honestly there are no words for the rock work that is unbelievable, in that last picture the rock looks like one huge piece not several, I cant wait to see this one evolve


Thanks, 3 'xl' seiryu rocks fitted together really well....the little ones required a little more tinkering to get right! I know what you mean about painting the stand, it seemed a travisty to paint over the lovely finish, but needs must.


Ian Holdich said:


> Ady, this is quite breath taking, it really is. My eyes actually lit up when I saw the scape!


 Humbling to hear that Ian, and reallly nice of you to say.....


Ian Holdich said:


> It i was to critique anything, and this is only a small critique...the rock on the right side (the large one) could do with being 3-4 inches smaller at the top. This is only due to the bigger rock on the right looks to be in more of a natural position. Hammer time! Really well done though mate...stunning. Edit, I just read the last paragraph, sorry mate I got a bit excited.





Gill said:


> Paint job on the stand is spotless.
> Scaping is looking good, but do agree with others on the right side placement.
> Will be watching with interest.


Thanks Gill, seems i always have a bogey rock! It fits so well with everything else though, so im going to try and make it work 


foxfish said:


> Nice spray room!





LancsRick said:


> Ady, that quite literally got a deep breath of appreciation from me, amazing stuff.
> 
> How would a layman go about getting that sort of finish? It sure as heck couldn't be achieved with a spraycan!
> 
> Combating feelings at the moment of awe, jealousy, and irritation that none of my efforts have this sort of vision!


Ha, yeah, it is convenient to have access to the proper gear  Unsealed wood is difficult to paint due to heavy absorption, it takes many coats to fill, and lots of laquer coats so is costly, luckily this stand was already high gloss so the hard work had been done, just a scotch off and paint.....thanks to my Dad, hes the spray painter  You can polish paints to high quality finishes, so its not impossible for the 'layman' Rick, but can be a lot of work and really a machine polisher is the only way. I didnt polish this, its an 'off the gun' finish, which i wouldnt be happy sending out of the bodyshop if it were on a car...refinishing would be a must then, but with only a few dust inclusions i decided to leave it be, as de-nibbing and then machine polishing creates heat, which could effect the finish over wood as the paint could sink back into the original grain and possibly lose the even gloss finish. Also lighting within a home is much more subdued so you can get away with a little on finish quality....kind of deceiving the eye 


tim said:


> Fantastic setup ady, the scape itself is superb you have a very good eye for hardscape placement and layouts. Look forward to your plant list, needless to say subscribed


Thank you tim, i like hardscaping, growing plants i still need more practice, this maybe a tough one for me....moss is difficult i find.


Curvball said:


> So stunning, watching with interest.
> 
> 
> Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


 much appreciated Curvball.


George Farmer said:


> Hi Ady,
> 
> Congratulations on a great set-up, and equally impressive hardscape layout.
> 
> The combination of Seiryu and Maui is one of the best out there IMO. For me it gives the perfect balance of clean yet natural. You wood is lovely too, and very well balanced. I can see Ian's point about the large rock but if you're covering it partially with plants then it won't matter.
> 
> I like your planting plan. You may struggle a little with algae in the early stages until the epiphytes really get going. Vallis nana would be a perfect backdrop, and would also thrive on the minerals dissolved from your Seiryu (the stuff boost TDS like crazy!) Consider a big shoal of Sawbwa resplendens when you eventually stock display fish, as these prefer harder water.
> 
> I'm really excited to be following this journal and sure it will turn out to be your best aquascape yet. Welcome to the next level - no pressure.
> 
> Cheers,
> George


Many thanks George,
the effect Seiryu has on water conditions is slightly concerning me, but from what ive learned here the higher TDS shouldnt be too much of an issue for plants, although im unsure whether to fight it with my soft tap water, or to go with it and remineralise tap water to a degree to prevent large fluctuations on water change days?....and then as you suggest choose the fauna accordingly. I know Victor has managed a soft water set up with large amounts of seiryu, but im not really wanting to do 2x 50% or more water changes a week long term. I also dont have any buffering at my disposal from aquasoils etc, so maybe going with it is the only course of action....
Moss hasnt been a strong plant for me, but fingers crossed  Im hoping to get a head start on the algae by adding the water and mature filter from my existing set up, and heavily planting from the off.....but that light 

Thanks everyone for the comments, its very encouraging and ill be keeping you all updated....most likely to the point of irritation 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

Iain Sutherland said:


> Yep, I too had an image of you and a can of hammerite but no no you hit it out the park mate, the cabinet looks awesome!
> I mirror what everyone else have said about the scape too, great contrasts and layout.
> I found that bogwood really enjoyable to work with and no soaking is awesome.
> 
> I'll be watching for sure, can see this being the low maintenance tank you wanted with no compromise on looks.
> Have you considered just using the tubes and skipping the halide to make life easier?


, no hammerite mate, i couldnt have!
Thanks for the comments too, its reassuring to hear the wood doesnt float, that was my next concern, i was going to test fill to check, now ill test fill for leaks instead   Did you run extra carbon or chemical filtration to combat leaching from the wood?
Hopefully this will be not too labour intensive, but white sand spanks of danger in that respect!! Im definitely not using the fluorescents and halides combined....100par at substrate would burn the sand and bottom glass i think  , the plants would have no chance. I may use a combination of led as a start, then switch to fluorescents, then maybe switch to a little halide, back to fluorescent, then led to kind of alter it throughout the day alongside c02.....a complicated dimmer really...well see.



Piece-of-fish said:


> Lovely job Ady. Mangrove driftwood looks great and is way underrated in aquascaping in my opinion. Like Ian said no soaking is a big bonus.
> I would be tempted to remove/add a piece of wood to make the number odd. Straight piece second from the left catches my eye.
> With the light you can use just 2 PC bulbs with a halide midday burst. Running all 4 would not be necessary as they are only ferns. But yuo know all this anyway
> Wooking forward for it to be planted now.


Thanks Ed,
it is a very nice wood with lots of surface interest and no pre soaking is a bonus, you had some very nice pieces to choose from 
Id never even counted the wood, there are actually 7 pieces though, admittedly one is tiny and some of them look like one piece. Your right about that tall piece of wood, it is a little upright and straight, again a slight compromise to make things fit properly...but i like the emerged bit of it, i fancy a fern on there as emersed growth is something ive not tried in any scapes and i really like the look. None of the remaining pieces i have left are long enough.....i never even tried a smaller piece, that may have worked though and kept a nice balance....dont fancy pulling it out now, it goes right to the base and ive added a lot of sand back there.....but now may be the best time if im going too, ill have a think....moss will soften the lines though 
Can i just safely remove 2 of the pc bulbs then? I thought about this, but didnt know if there would be any issues with overheating ballasts etc?....that would really be ideal and offer more versatility.

Any suggestions to plants would be appreciated, should i keep it simple with only a couple of moss species, or mix it up a bit with a few pelias, fissidens etc? Im favouring mixing it up a bit, suppose that way i can see what works.

Thanks,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

ldcgroomer said:


> It's a beautiful set up. That's what I want when we move house, only smaller. Can't wait to see it evolve. I'd be terrified of that light unit!


they are lovely set ups, the new ones even better imo. Oh, and i am terrified of that light, its an eye burner, i need to be careful!


Joel S said:


> I think as soon as the rocks are softened with a little moss it'll look great. They're large but the ratios are really balanced. There are some lovely Amanos from the last batch that have large mossy rocks at this sort of scale (though I don't think Seiru) and the impact is nice. They use moss and often H. Pinnifitida (or however it's spelled) but there's one with hairgrass Parvula growing in aqua soil near the top and it sends runners cascading down the side, which is a lovely effect.


thanks Joel, Amano has done some very nice island scapes, and has inspired me.









Alastair said:


> Wow mate that is stunning. .. I too thought oh no spraying the cabinet black?? But it looks fantastic and the hardscape is beautiful and really bold. I love the chunky wood.
> Like george said the sand compliments the stone so well. Your scaping skills are second to none.
> 
> Exciting stuff Im really looking forward to this mate. No pressure


Cheers Alastair, thanks for the really positive feedback 
Black is a bit safe, but wont detract from the scape now though 


Gary Nelson said:


> It looks great Ady! You have done a cracking job on changing the colour of the unit (I know where to come for car work now lol) the scape is superb and I will be looking forward to more updates - well done.


Again, many thanks Gary...trick is not to bump the car, its cheaper that way 

Cheerio


----------



## Tim Harrison

I think it looks pretty awesome. The way the rocks are arranged gives the natural impression a single outcrop. Whether the large "Oyaishi" type stone is partially covered in plants or not the balance works well. The wood is well chosen and well placed too. It appears to be the skeletal remains of some sort of woody vegetation that once thrived in a semi-arid climate, but has since died following desertification and is now awaiting inundation during the Monsson

_Ain't global warming a bitch!...it plays havoc with your hair and the climate_

In other words, I think the hardscape tells a convincing story...and I'm looking forward to the next chapter, the one when it's flooded and planted.


----------



## NanoJames

Hi Ady
Sorry if I missed this earlier on, but I was wondering what fauna will be going in this lovely tank? I always like to know that sort of thing!


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:


> I think it looks pretty awesome. The way the rocks are arranged gives the natural impression a single outcrop. Whether the large "Oyaishi" type stone is partially covered in plants or not the balance works well. The wood is well chosen and well placed too. It appears to be the skeletal remains of some sort of woody vegetation that once thrived in a semi-arid climate, but has since died following desertification and is now awaiting inundation during the Monsson
> 
> _Ain't global warming a bitch!...it plays havoc with your hair and the climate_
> 
> In other words, I think the hardscape tells a convincing story...and I'm looking forward to the next chapter, the one when it's flooded and planted.


Many thanks Troi, you've convinced me too!


----------



## Ady34

NanoJames said:


> Hi Ady
> Sorry if I missed this earlier on, but I was wondering what fauna will be going in this lovely tank? I always like to know that sort of thing!


Well, plans were for perhaps nice shoal of deep bodied tetras, bentosi perhaps, but will wait and see how it feels and settles when planted. Shrimp of some kind to keep the moss clean, likely amanos and sakuras as the water chemistry won't be compatible with the hundreds of CRS I already have!!
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## LancsRick

In my considered opinion as an expert aquascaper (yes, that was sarcasm, and you can pick yourself up off the floor now ) - would a scape like that not better suit a larger shoal of smaller fish instead of a deep bodied fish like that? I can just see a great sense of scale being achieved by small fish nipping between the wooden "spokes", and flitting in front of the foreground moss etc. Maybe a consideration would be to get a fish that prefers higher water in the tank, to make the most of the open space at top?


----------



## xtevo

Stunning... got a LOT of potential in it, good luck choosing proper plants, not to destroy this minimalism masterpiece.


----------



## nduli

Ady, love the look, really interested to see this developed. Subscribed


----------



## ~firefly~

Wow, that hardscape is gorgeous! This is going to look amazing.


----------



## oldbloke

Now that's a paint job.


----------



## Piece-of-fish

I am not sure the way they connected everything but there may be 2 ballasts.


----------



## aliclarke86

This is really nice, the sand with the island works very nicely.. watching with huge interest.

Need to get my a** in gear and sort my tmc out!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Ady34

LancsRick said:


> In my considered opinion as an expert aquascaper (yes, that was sarcasm, and you can pick yourself up off the floor now ) - would a scape like that not better suit a larger shoal of smaller fish instead of a deep bodied fish like that? I can just see a great sense of scale being achieved by small fish nipping between the wooden "spokes", and flitting in front of the foreground moss etc. Maybe a consideration would be to get a fish that prefers higher water in the tank, to make the most of the open space at top?


yep, valid point Rick, the original plan was deep bodied tetras, George already suggested Sawba Resplendens, so ill have to further consider stocking...wont know for sure until its planted and i have an idea of where the TDS will settle.


xtevo said:


> Stunning... got a LOT of potential in it, good luck choosing proper plants, not to destroy this minimalism masterpiece.


Thanks xtevo, yeah i thought it may be simple choosing the plants, but i havnt fully settled on a vision yet.


nduli said:


> Ady, love the look, really interested to see this developed. Subscribed


Thanks mate, how are your shrimp doing? need an update...


oldbloke said:


> Now that's a paint job.


my Dads a hero!


aliclarke86 said:


> This is really nice, the sand with the island works very nicely.. watching with huge interest.
> 
> Need to get my a** in gear and sort my tmc out!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Thank you, an island scape was on my list of things to do, never used a sand only substrate so with a mainly epiphtye plant plan i thought id try that too.....well that and the sand came with the tank 

Enjoy setting up your Signature tank 


Piece-of-fish said:


> I am not sure the way they connected everything but there may be 2 ballasts.


Id maybe have to take it apart to see.....unless you know a man who may know?

Cheerio,


----------



## Ady34

faizal said:


> Daaaaaaaamnnnn !!!!  That is one sweet cabinet, tank,.hardscape,etc etc. I don't know where to begin. Awesome Ady !!!! Needless to say that you've got me sitting in the front seat.This is going to be a heck of a ride!!! Buckled up & all set to go !!!


sorry Faizal, i missed your comment somehow 
Thanks for the interest, im sure there will be a few ups and downs along the way! 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian_lawton

I've copied this into my inspiration folder it's a lovely scape one day I hope to have simular in my tank


----------



## Pedro Rosa

Ady, you've got some great aquarium getting out of there.
I really enjoyed your layout and the in situ photo is quite lovely.

Rocks are great and the wood makes a huge contrast and great companion to the stones.

One journal to follow and be inspired.

Don't really know what else to say... congratulations.


----------



## danmullan

Stunning hardscape mate, really amazing. Would suit epiphytes perfectly. Can't wait to see it full.

Don't change the scape!


----------



## Deano3

wow ady   you know I loved your studio tank but this is something else this is amazing great layout with seiryu and the wood and love the island layout, plenty time for all the decisions for fish stocking just enjoy the setup and panting as this is going to look great Really looking forward to watching this one and watching it evolve may I ask what happened to your studio u take it down ? wish I purchased a bigger aquarium to start like everyone said   might start looking at second hand ones   anyway keep us updated at every point as so much to learn from you, an inspirational tank and watching closely

Thanks Dean


----------



## Ady34

Ian_lawton said:


> I've copied this into my inspiration folder it's a lovely scape one day I hope to have simular in my tank


That is very nice to hear Ian and a great compliment that my hardscape inspires others 


pmgsr said:


> Ady, you've got some great aquarium getting out of there.
> I really enjoyed your layout and the in situ photo is quite lovely.
> 
> Rocks are great and the wood makes a huge contrast and great companion to the stones.
> 
> One journal to follow and be inspired.
> 
> Don't really know what else to say... congratulations.


Thank you also Pedro, again very kind words, i have enjoyed your journals very much.
Heres an in situ with hardscape in







danmullan said:


> Stunning hardscape mate, really amazing. Would suit epiphytes perfectly. Can't wait to see it full.
> 
> Don't change the scape!


Ha, cheers, i wont change it too much, i tried adding some different driftwood pieces at the left, i took photos but theyre too big to upload to imageshack so need to resize them, ill pop them up sometime, but overall im quite happy with it too.



Deano3 said:


> wow ady  you know I loved your studio tank but this is something else this is amazing great layout with seiryu and the wood and love the island layout, plenty time for all the decisions for fish stocking just enjoy the setup and panting as this is going to look great Really looking forward to watching this one and watching it evolve may I ask what happened to your studio u take it down ? wish I purchased a bigger aquarium to start like everyone said  might start looking at second hand ones  anyway keep us updated at every point as so much to learn from you, an inspirational tank and watching closely
> 
> Thanks Dean


Thanks, your comments are always appreciated Dean, and your right, plenty of time for stocking decisions, a lot of work to do before then 
The studio tank is still running, i just moved it to the other side of the room, ill be taking it down when i plant this one and long term plan is to set it up as a marine tank.

heres a few more shots from different angles and a few detail shots of the seiryu and sand













Detail:




Detail:




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## faizal

Ady34 said:


> sorry Faizal, i missed your comment somehow
> Thanks for the interest, im sure there will be a few ups and downs along the way!
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


No need to Ady. I am just so happy to see you work your next level,...you are a natural & one of the best aquascapers here in my book. Your posts are so down to earth & practical. I am just happy i get to enjoy the ride with you just like everyone else here.

I love the rock formations & the energy you've spent on creating all those details ( like those little caves & little sandy coves). This is going to be epic.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Great pics again Ady! That rock doesn't look bad from those angles. 


Please, please, make sure that wood is held down when you fill it.

Can you get the plants ordered today, I need to see this planted.


----------



## faizal

Sorry but do you have a yoga mat under the stones for padding purposes? Or are you using styrofoam?


----------



## Alastair

Pure Sex that scape is mate. I agree with ian hurry up and get the plants 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34

~firefly~ said:


> Wow, that hardscape is gorgeous! This is going to look amazing.


Sorry firefly, another post that went under the radar!
Much appreciated


----------



## Ady34

faizal said:


> No need to Ady. I am just so happy to see you work your next level,...you are a natural & one of the best aquascapers here in my book. Your posts are so down to earth & practical. I am just happy i get to enjoy the ride with you just like everyone else here.
> 
> I love the rock formations & the energy you've spent on creating all those details ( like those little caves & little sandy coves). This is going to be epic.


too kind Faizal mate, but i really do appreciate it, and i love sharing my experiences 


faizal said:


> Sorry but do you have a yoga mat under the stones for padding purposes? Or are you using styrofoam?


 
i used a thin pvc clear sheeting a little like acrylic, gives protection without being intrusive or breaking up into thousands of annoying little white polystyrene bubbles when moving large rocks around on it 


Ian Holdich said:


> Great pics again Ady! That rock doesn't look bad from those angles.
> 
> 
> Please, please, make sure that wood is held down when you fill it.
> 
> Can you get the plants ordered today, I need to see this planted.


thanks Ian, apparently the wood doesnt float, Ed told me and Iain has confirmed it, thats what makes it a great aquascaping wood.....still a little nervous though 


Alastair said:


> Pure Sex that scape is mate. I agree with ian hurry up and get the plants
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


im working on it mate 

Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Deano3

lovely layout I wouldn't change it at all, running 2 large ones wont cost to much I hope, have u ever done marine setup yet or is that your next venture? and agree with faizal love all the little nooks and crannies for shrimp and plants etc, really hope I can do this well one day and think I will also do island as love the setup and leaves all the sides of the aquarium free for all the fish and they are always visible, anyway keep the daily updates coming mate


also great idea about using the clear acrylic to protect the glass 
Dean


----------



## Ady34

Deano3 said:


> lovely layout I wouldn't change it at all, running 2 large ones wont cost to much I hope, have u ever done marine setup yet or is that your next venture? and agree with faizal love all the little nooks and crannies for shrimp and plants etc, really hope I can do this well one day and think I will also do island as love the setup and leaves all the sides of the aquarium free for all the fish and they are always visible, anyway keep the daily updates coming mate
> 
> 
> also great idea about using the clear acrylic to protect the glass
> Dean


 
Hi Dean, no never tried marine but another of my 'to do's'. This tank came up literally just before i was going to look at the tmc signature marine systems so has put on hold the plans for now. Ill just use the studio tank for my marine project and retrofit it with a sump perhaps and all the other equipment as and when....no hurry, this ones getting my attention at the moment 

Im sure you will produce some great looking scapes, theres loads of different styles to try so there will always be the next project on the horizon. UKAPS opened my eyes to the endless possibilities, hopefully one day i can do something totally unique. Your current set up looks really nice and im sure is teaching you loads, all great experience for the future 
Cheerio,


----------



## faizal

Deano3 said:


> ............. really hope I can do this well one day,....


 
And you will mate,... we just need to keep going at it ,....with each new tank,..new lessons are learnt & before you know it you will be looking at your own piece of paradise.


----------



## Deano3

faizal said:


> And you will mate,... we just need to keep going at it ,....with each new tank,..new lessons are learnt & before you know it you will be looking at your own piece of paradise.


 Thanks mate really hope so   got inspired with this thread and give mine good clean yesterday going to do more often and loads of crap on lilly pipes, hope some updates coming soon Ady I am keen to see more 

Dean


----------



## Ady34

Deano3 said:


> Thanks mate really hope so   got inspired with this thread and give mine good clean yesterday going to do more often and loads of crap on lilly pipes, hope some updates coming soon Ady I am keen to see more
> 
> Dean


Good stuff Dean.

Test filled last night, all good, level enough and the wood is incredible, scape it, fill it, and no floaters 
One small issue, typically the large rock at the right that I need to draw attention from is the brightest flaming rock in the tank!!...roll on the moss 
....Oh, and I need to sort a backing out, my wallpaper isn't exactly NA!






Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi Ady,
mate that's a nice hardscape set up you have done here .
Maybe if want to draw attention on the right central rock, you could change the central piece of wood (the big one) with a smaller one the will be more contrast. But I don't think you will do it because this means redo everything lol.

I just wanted to know, I can see that you substrate is very thin ! You are not planing to plant in the substrate ?
Man, last week I have order a NA Aqua Rio 90 cm with cabinet movel wide and sun fluor light. So I am very happy to see a set up with almost the same tank. Now with your skills, it was a "must" for you to have a such nice tank and cabinet. Good work on the painting .
I am really exited to receive that complete set. They are doing the packaging now and will ship it by boat to Congo. So I will receive it around mid september   !! 

I am following this mate !! 

cheers
Zanguli


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Ady,
> mate that's a nice hardscape set up you have done here .
> Maybe if want to draw attention on the right central rock, you could change the central piece of wood (the big one) with a smaller one the will be more contrast. But I don't think you will do it because this means redo everything lol.
> 
> I just wanted to know, I can see that you substrate is very thin ! You are not planing to plant in the substrate ?
> Man, last week I have order a NA Aqua Rio 90 cm with cabinet movel wide and sun fluor light. So I am very happy to see a set up with almost the same tank. Now with your skills, it was a "must" for you to have a such nice tank and cabinet. Good work on the painting .
> I am really exited to receive that complete set. They are doing the packaging now and will ship it by boat to Congo. So I will receive it around mid september  !!
> 
> I am following this mate !!
> 
> cheers
> Zanguli


 
Hi Zanguli,
I could easily remove any of the centre to right pieces, they just fit around each other and on the rocks in crevices, its like they were made to fit....however i think the big piece of wood balances the scape, with the big stones it needed a larger piece of wood i feel? If it was smaller you may in fact be drawn more to the large rock? Im hoping moss and some bolbitus will soften it somewhat, we will see  

Oh mate, i bet you cant wait until September, they are really nice! I saw your post about the movel stand but couldnt help as mine was 100cm not 90.
Good luck with the set up, i hope youll do a journal 

Thank you for the kind words also 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I just wanted to know, I can see that you substrate is very thin ! You are not planing to plant in the substrate ?


No, I'm not planting in the substrate, only at the rear centre where it is a deeper layer 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## George Farmer

Hi Ady,

Have you considered the moss/blender method for attaching moss using DSM?  Riccardia would look amazing in a larger scape like that.  You could apply it to the rocks too, or any other moss species, of course.

In fact I'd be tempted to DSM all of your epiphytes for about 3 months or so.  

Think of it as the ultimate in delayed gratification!


----------



## Ady34

George Farmer said:


> Hi Ady,
> 
> Have you considered the moss/blender method for attaching moss using DSM?  Riccardia would look amazing in a larger scape like that.  You could apply it to the rocks too, or any other moss species, of course.
> 
> In fact I'd be tempted to DSM all of your epiphytes for about 3 months or so.
> 
> Think of it as the ultimate in delayed gratification!


I had considered it for the mosses and pelias, especially given the results you had, but I just don't think I could wait having a fish tank in my house for 3 months without fish.....do you think it would have to be that long, or would they attach faster than that so I had the foundations laid, then fill and let them grow in slower? Sorry, can't remember how long yours took off the top of my head!
I am slightly worried how I'm going to attach everything in situ though, its giving me a slight headache as superglue looks nasty on hardscape (maybe it scrubs off with a wire brush or something....thinking of the future) and I'm sure although many have great success with it,  it can't be that good for the plants. Maybe though it would be ok on this rock type with the white veining....tying wont be practical in some places, but I could attach some plants to smaller pieces of Seiryu and riccia stones and then place them. Most of the larger ferns and bolbitis and some moss won't be a problem as there are plenty of nooks and crannies to 'wedge' into  
I've been buying up some already submersed species too in a plan to minimise the transition period so I can crank up the carbon for a few weeks to get things going ready to add a large clean up crew quickly to help battle any early algae issues in this type of set up.
Delayed gratification sounds great, clingfilm and water tubs with heaters in maybe not so great, but really i think I'm a bit too impatient in all honesty.....I'd already be thinking about the next one by then 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## plantbrain

George Farmer said:


> Hi Ady,
> 
> Have you considered the moss/blender method for attaching moss using DSM? Riccardia would look amazing in a larger scape like that. You could apply it to the rocks too, or any other moss species, of course.
> 
> In fact I'd be tempted to DSM all of your epiphytes for about 3 months or so.
> 
> Think of it as the ultimate in delayed gratification!


 

I second George's comment.

The scape would lend well to this method/look.
Try 3-4 weeks, not 3-4 months. 

It'll still work.
the other option; Buces/Anubias etc.


----------



## plantbrain

BTW, you can grow the Mini pellia on 5-7 cm dia lava rock with a DSM is a tray outside etc. Then use that to wedge into the filled tank at a later date.


----------



## Vito

Nice tank Ady, I am a massive fan of this island style and I will be attempting the same feat for my next step, I cannot wait to see it in its full glory 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigTom

It is an awesome hardscape. Reminds me of an amazing island scape I saw here when I first signed up, but I can't for the life of me find it now. Had lots of bolbitis and moss. Think the guys name was perhaps Eastern European?


----------



## Ady34

BigTom said:


> It is an awesome hardscape. Reminds me of an amazing island scape I saw here when I first signed up, but I can't for the life of me find it now. Had lots of bolbitis and moss. Think the guys name was perhaps Eastern European?


This one? Luis Moniz.....truly inspirational....I feel like a rip off merchant 





90*45*45 | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Didn't even know this was a journal on here, It was one that had caught my eye in the past internet searching, as with some of mr. Amanos bolbitis island scapes. Worryingly for me Luis Moniz states one of the important factors to successful bolbitis is soft water.....mmm Seiryu sTDSones!!! Banghead!!!


----------



## BigTom

That's the one! Amazing isn't it. 

No pressure then, haha.


----------



## Ady34

plantbrain said:


> I second George's comment.
> 
> The scape would lend well to this method/look.
> Try 3-4 weeks, not 3-4 months.
> 
> It'll still work.
> the other option; Buces/Anubias etc.





plantbrain said:


> BTW, you can grow the Mini pellia on 5-7 cm dia lava rock with a DSM is a tray outside etc. Then use that to wedge into the filled tank at a later date.


Thank you Tom, Anubias are on the list, along with ferns and bolbitis.....but buce's a bit too pricey 
I am now strongly reconsidering the dsm after 2 pro scapers have suggested it would be a good idea  ive been re-reading George's journal and reminding myself of the natural way in which you get coverage....seems a small price to pay having to wait for a month before filling when you get a base like that.....and without glue or cotton 


Vito said:


> Nice tank Ady, I am a massive fan of this island style and I will be attempting the same feat for my next step, I cannot wait to see it in its full glory
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks Vito, I cant either, hopefully it won't take 8months to fill in! Good luck with yours mate, I'm guessing your no longer selling which is good news, especially given the success your having with your current scape 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

BigTom said:


> That's the one! Amazing isn't it.
> 
> No pressure then, haha.


Truly amazing!
pressure, ha, no none......ill have fish in mine though!


----------



## Nice

Luis tank is a nice tank.

I read it is a NA tank as well.

Lets hope you are successful as Luis .


----------



## Ady34

Nice said:


> Luis tank is a nice tank.
> 
> I read it is a NA tank as well.
> 
> Lets hope you are successful as Luis .


 
i hope even half as successful, its a true beauty!


----------



## plantbrain

Ady34 said:


> Thank you Tom, Anubias are on the list, along with ferns and bolbitis.....but buce's a bit too pricey
> I am now strongly reconsidering the dsm after 2 pro scapers have suggested it would be a good idea  ive been re-reading George's journal and reminding myself of the natural way in which you get coverage....seems a small price to pay having to wait for a month before filling when you get a base like that.....and without glue or cotton
> 
> Thanks Vito, I cant either, hopefully it won't take 8months to fill in! Good luck with yours mate, I'm guessing your no longer selling which is good news, especially given the success your having with your current scape
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 

Ah heck, do not listen to me, I just like to test things out of guinea pigs
Glue/cotton trying etc, I try and avoid that mostly except for smaller branches. 
Larger rock/wood: DSM, or a small grow out tray and then add.

Getting a lot of mini pellia is NOT EASY to start a new tank, you pretty much have to grow it.
I am doing a larger 70 Gal Buce tank, yes, the plants cost a lot, but I also am growing them out and selling them. So while the cost is high, the pay out and maintenance is as well.
And I can sell them, much like you could if you spent say 300 to 500$ on wood and rock.
I always get a good return on any plant I buy no matter what the cost, that's one of the benefits of being good at aquatic horticulture. 
I am pretty open with my wallet with hardscape materials and other items that are well made and aesthetically pleasing. 
I know I can at least get the $ back if I do not like it.

I really like your hard scape BTW, it'll look grand. Just do not cover it up too much with weeds. Moss/liverworts etc are fine, but too many stems can hide all the nice stuff.
Dome stem plant groups are nice, but I'd keep them trimmed down lower than many folks keep.

I like heaths and heathers:

Heath and Heather Garden

Japanese styles use similar dome low growing shapes.  
3 pic down:

The Portland Japanese Garden: Where nature and ambiance meet «  ThePhotoGardenBee


----------



## Ady34

plantbrain said:


> Ah heck, do not listen to me, I just like to test things out of guinea pigs
> Glue/cotton trying etc, I try and avoid that mostly except for smaller branches.
> Larger rock/wood: DSM, or a small grow out tray and then add.
> 
> Getting a lot of mini pellia is NOT EASY to start a new tank, you pretty much have to grow it.
> I am doing a larger 70 Gal Buce tank, yes, the plants cost a lot, but I also am growing them out and selling them. So while the cost is high, the pay out and maintenance is as well.
> And I can sell them, much like you could if you spent say 300 to 500$ on wood and rock.
> I always get a good return on any plant I buy no matter what the cost, that's one of the benefits of being good at aquatic horticulture.
> I am pretty open with my wallet with hardscape materials and other items that are well made and aesthetically pleasing.
> I know I can at least get the $ back if I do not like it.
> 
> I really like your hard scape BTW, it'll look grand. Just do not cover it up too much with weeds. Moss/liverworts etc are fine, but too many stems can hide all the nice stuff.
> Dome stem plant groups are nice, but I'd keep them trimmed down lower than many folks keep.
> 
> I like heaths and heathers:
> 
> Heath and Heather Garden
> 
> Japanese styles use similar dome low growing shapes.
> 3 pic down:
> 
> The Portland Japanese Garden: Where nature and ambiance meet «  ThePhotoGardenBee


Ha, I don't mind being a guinea pig....unless I end up one of those that reacts badly to the test 
Do you grow your pelias emersed Tom, I'm guessing if I dsm I can use the tank itself as the grow out tray?
I really like the Japanese shaped domes, I was thinking already to include some heavy clusters of single species planting, like a cluster of riccardia....round pelia....fissidens.....etc as more focal points but that could take a while to fully develop, in the mean time sections of Anubias and ferns will add less subtle features, kind of the main structure, with the smaller moss/liverworts being details to search for which will become more prominent as time goes by.
One day maybe ill have honed the skills to be able to aquaculture, for now its definitely a hobby of outlay rather than self sustainability  very enjoyable none the less.
Hardscape materials I too see as an investment, good stuff can be reused over many years so the outlay becomes small.....the Seiryu has been in the garage for quite a while now.
Thank you for the comment regards the hardscape also, it may take a bit of a hit visually early on until I can form the large submersed bolbitis I've acquired into smaller flatter clusters, but your right, I do need to keep the shape and show what is actually behind the plants creating the scape 
Not really going to be using stems, only vallis nana as a rear gunner in the centre to continue the triangle shape formed from the rock work.....I really will need to have a go at some proper stem plant growth someday though 
Many thanks again,
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Tim Harrison

Ady34 said:


> This one? Luis Moniz.....truly inspirational....I feel like a rip off merchant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90*45*45 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> 
> Worryingly for me Luis Moniz states one of the important factors to successful bolbitis is soft water.....mmm Seiryu sTDSones!!! Banghead!!!


 

Not really...well at least IME. Mine's growing in hard water (with Seiryu) and seems to be mounting a major offensive to take over my tank. I have to keep trimming leaves to stop it smothering other plants. I think that getting all the other usual parameters right is perhaps more important - good flow and distribution, and bright light.


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:


> Not really...well at least IME. Mine's growing in hard water (with Seiryu) and seems to be mounting a major offensive to take over my tank. I have to keep trimming leaves to stop it smothering other plants. I think that getting all the other usual parameters right is perhaps more important - good flow and distribution, and bright light.


Yeah, we all know what grows plants really, I wasn't put off, I've just received some more bolbitis today, very generous Tim  nice to have it confirmed though Troi....I hope I too will be having to trim off leaves regularly to control it


----------



## George Farmer

I'd go for Bolbitis difformis over the regular stuff.  I think Aqua Essentials do it, supplied by Aquafleur.


----------



## Ady34

George Farmer said:


> I'd go for Bolbitis difformis over the regular stuff.  I think Aqua Essentials do it, supplied by Aquafleur.


I know I will kill it! I've killed it slowly before in sticks & stones, Im not even sure it's aquatic tbh, it is nice and small though and a would give the impression of shrubs, not being as overbearing as B. Heudelotii perhaps  I think with this plant your signature quote....
"Adopt the pace of nature: her secret is patience"
....would have to be a very firm belief. I could maybe try it emersed on the wood.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## plantbrain

The Bolbitus is a easy one, and it loves N and P and CO2. Good plant to see if the CO2 is doign well, it'll go weedy on you fast then, but just be aggressive with the trimming, it'll sprout new leaves just fine. 
Many are too timid with trimming this plant and it gets too far out of control.

I think you can use the smaller domes of moss/Riccia/Pellia etc on stones. 
Note,: like the plants in my 120 Gallon, the stones with plants thing..........they are very modular, and make sure to have an assortment of different stone sizes for this, lava rock rumble works very well for this.

The above example has narrow/needle leaf java fern and you could use that in place of the Vals, less weedy and issues with maintenance I would think, another one Crypt spiralis, nice taller grass like Crypt.
I think Fissidens might be too dark with the various shades of green you are working with.

Xmas, Riccia, mini pellia. I'd stick with those and then the Ferns. 

BTW, I have these in a neglected non CO2 80 liter tank in the garage, no CO2, feed a few fish and shrimp that are in there, have not done a water change for 3 months etc, they grow slow, but great.
I ought to try a tank like yours and try to go non CO2. I'm pretty sure I can do it.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi Ady,
how is it going so far ?
Maaan if mail post was working very well in Congo, I would send you a suitcase of wild Bolbitis !!!
We have a small canyon with 5 nice waterfall at 100 km from kinshasa fuuuuuull of Bolbitis and different type of anubias.
just for the story, it's a very pleasant place where you can sit under 2 of the 5 water falls to get a strong massage !! I ll go there and in a similar place in september for my only congo plant tank. I ll get pic.

keep going mate
cheers


----------



## Deano3

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Ady,
> how is it going so far ?
> Maaan if mail post was working very well in Congo, I would send you a suitcase of wild Bolbitis !!!
> We have a small canyon with 5 nice waterfall at 100 km from kinshasa fuuuuuull of Bolbitis and different type of anubias.
> just for the story, it's a very pleasant place where you can sit under 2 of the 5 water falls to get a strong massage !! I ll go there and in a similar place in september for my only congo plant tank. I ll get pic.
> 
> keep going mate
> cheers


 
sounds like a great place mate and very handy for you, bet saves you some pennies

Dean


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Ady,
> how is it going so far ?
> Maaan if mail post was working very well in Congo, I would send you a suitcase of wild Bolbitis !!!
> We have a small canyon with 5 nice waterfall at 100 km from kinshasa fuuuuuull of Bolbitis and different type of anubias.
> just for the story, it's a very pleasant place where you can sit under 2 of the 5 water falls to get a strong massage !! I ll go there and in a similar place in september for my only congo plant tank. I ll get pic.
> 
> keep going mate
> cheers


Sounds idyllic zanguli  maybe il l just pop over there to collect some 
Will look forward to some pictures, its always nice to see our commonly used plants in their natural environment 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ady34

Right,
I've decided to go with the suggestion of a dsm (dry start method) for coverage on my rockwork and some wood to give a natural aged look. Hoping to use fissidens, riccardia, some java moss and other pelias in areas. I plan on following this very successful technique used by George Farmer in his recent journal 'Rooted in Nature':
George's TMC Signature | Page 12 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Its all new to me too, and im hoping to emulate George's Success ....time will tell! Im going to attempt it without any additional heat, just sealed top in a warm house with regular misting, but may need to adapt this to include a jug of water and a heater to create the humidity if necessary. I think i will also use several blended mixtures of different species for different areas of the tank, like more java moss on the upright wood, and more fissidens and pelias on the flatter surfaces of the rock work.
Larger epiphyte plants such as the Anubias, ferns and bolbitis will be more straightforward to plant/tie/glue/wedge so will be done just prior to flooding as I have a lot of already submersed stock which i will add to once the dsm is complete. Also the possible addition of some various other mosses will be undertaken prior to flooding to give clusters, but the 'base' coverage will be from the dsm  ......just need to source all the plants I need now in decent quantities, then I can get started.
I don't know how long ill be dry starting for, I will have to see how it goes but I'd be expecting at least three weeks from initial planting, but maybe longer depending on growth.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3

Ady34 said:


> Right,
> I've decided to go with the suggestion of a dsm (dry start method) for coverage on my rockwork and some wood to give a natural aged look. Hoping to use fissidens, riccardia, some java moss and other pelias in areas. I plan on following this very successful technique used by George Farmer in his recent journal 'Rooted in Nature':
> George's TMC Signature | Page 12 | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> Its all new to me too, and im hoping to emulate George's Success ....time will tell! Im going to attempt it without any additional heat, just sealed top in a warm house with regular misting, but may need to adapt this to include a jug of water and a heater to create the humidity if necessary. I think i will also use several blended mixtures of different species for different areas of the tank, like more java moss on the upright wood, and more fissidens and pelias on the flatter surfaces of the rock work.
> Larger epiphyte plants such as the Anubias, ferns and bolbitis will be more straightforward to plant/tie/glue/wedge so will be done just prior to flooding as I have a lot of already submersed stock which i will add to once the dsm is complete. Also the possible addition of some various other mosses will be undertaken prior to flooding to give clusters, but the 'base' coverage will be from the dsm  ......just need to source all the plants I need now in decent quantities, then I can get started.
> I don't know how long ill be dry starting for, I will have to see how it goes but I'd be expecting at least three weeks from initial planting, but maybe longer depending on growth.
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 
 Glad to hear using DSM ady it worker well for me problems started once flooded lol seems to work brilliant for others also and plant selection sounds great cannot wait for updates keep them coming mate

Dean


----------



## Ady34

Deano3 said:


> Glad to hear using DSM ady it worker well for me problems started once flooded lol seems to work brilliant for others also and plant selection sounds great cannot wait for updates keep them coming mate
> 
> Dean


Thanks Dean.

Currently the tank is still full, I thought it a good opportunity to allow the wood to leach tannins before the actual set up.....it's amazing how brown the water goes, so I'm carrying out water 50-80% water changes every few days. I'm running a cheap internal filter to keep the water circulated. This will be drained once I've sorted plants for the dsm, I'm even considering removing the sand so as not to run the risk of algae on it during the dsm.

Cheerio,


----------



## Deano3

Sounds great mate looking forward to seeing it planted, good idea might aswel do that rather than have the tank just sitting, think I will have wood in next scape aswel as rocks and looks really good and natural I think and great in aquariums 

Keep us posted mate
Dean


----------



## Achintya

excellent neat and clean tank.love it


----------



## Danny

This is a lovely tank, I was watching it on Ebay and saw it on here lol Looks like you are doing some amazing things with it too!!


----------



## Ady34

Achintya said:


> excellent neat and clean tank.love it


Thank you, hope the plants don't spoil it


----------



## Ady34

Danny said:


> This is a lovely tank, I was watching it on Ebay and saw it on here lol Looks like you are doing some amazing things with it too!!


Cheers Danny, it was an opportunity too good to miss and I'm itching to get it planted now.


----------



## Aron_Dip

Stunning hard scape right up my street, really looking forward to this tank along its journey 

Cheers


----------



## Ady34

Aron_Dip said:


> Stunning hard scape right up my street, really looking forward to this tank along its journey
> 
> Cheers


Thank you.
It's funny, i really like your hardscape too ....i would like to see more updates of your tank, share and share alike, your tanks a beauty!... no pressure mate, just when you can 

Just ordered my plants  and have a few coming from generous members hopefully 
I also think I maybe too impatient for dsm after all 
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## aliclarke86

Don't mean to Jack your thread hear ady but I agree with you that Aron needs to get an update out here 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Danny

Got to say as nice as the tank this looks like is the hard scape here is far better! I would love to see this done very simply with just a carpet of something leaving the hard scape totally exposed


----------



## Ady34

Danny said:


> Got to say as nice as the tank this looks like is the hard scape here is far better! I would love to see this done very simply with just a carpet of something leaving the hard scape totally exposed


Thanks Danny, but the sand will be remaining sandy and the hardscape will be getting green....sorry  I know what you mean though, I love the texture of the rocks, and that will be lost under plants.

Normally by now I'm set on placement of plants, but I just can't decide on whether to place bolbitis in mid ground or as a backdrop to each side at the rear with something smaller in the middle ground. I think I may need to play with the ferns whilst the tank is full to see what suits best.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ady34

Plant list:

Anubias nana
Anubias nana petite
Microsorum sp. needle
Microsorum sp. petite
Microsorum sp. trident
Microsorum sp. windelov
Bolbitis Heudelotii
Bolbitis difformis (1 to try emersed on emergent wood)
Hydrocotle tripartita Japan
Taxiphyllum barbieri (java moss)
Taxiphyllum sp. peacock (peacock moss)
Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas moss)
Vesicularia sp. creeping (creeping moss)
Fissidens fontanus
Riccardia chamedryfolia (coral pelia)
Lomariopsis lineata (round pelia)
Riccia fluitans
Vallisinera nana

Seems a lot of species, but some of the moss and ferns are small amounts I have currently which ill add to see what does best. I can always remove what doesn't fit or work.

Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Tim Harrison

I think you've got the ferns and mosses covered The vallis is an interesting choice though, not often seen, and in my opinion under-utilised and underrated. I'm sure it'll look awesome.


----------



## Ady34

Plants all ordered 
Im away this weekend but should be planted next week.....no dsm.
Cheerio,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi mate 
how are you doing ?
Nice list of plants ! As i can see you are going on a low maintenance tank, only slow growing plant in there ? Are you tired of trimming, pruning etc ... ?
For a crypt "lover" like you not, even a crypt on one side of the island .

Mate I am really looking forward this tank get planted.

cheeeers man


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi mate
> how are you doing ?
> Nice list of plants ! As i can see you are going on a low maintenance tank, only slow growing plant in there ? Are you tired of trimming, pruning etc ... ?
> For a crypt "lover" like you not, even a crypt on one side of the island .
> 
> Mate I am really looking forward this tank get planted.
> 
> cheeeers man


 
Im good thanks Zanguli 
Not sure how low maintenance this will actually be, moss i think needs more than people give credit, and because of the relitively low plant mass, balancing c02 light and nutrients may be tricky, especially during the early months until things get established. Oh and not to mention the light sand, i can see that needing frequent attention 
Never really grew anything fast enough for lots of trimming, i seem to always go for slower tanks in that respect, either through plant choice and or lighting levels...... one day i need to challenge myself with some faster stems!
Yes, no crypts.....i have a love hate relationship with them, they are one of my favourite plants, but i still dont seem to be able to give them all they need, im considering my options distribution wise in this tank....but it will be a palette entirely of greens.

Cheerio, and thanks for your interest


----------



## faizal

Ady34 said:


> Plants all ordered
> Im away this weekend but should be planted next week.....


 
Nice Ady,.. I like your plant list. It's going to be a real winner, this one. I can really feel it. You've performed really well in all previous attempts and I see no reason for you not create the same magic on this one. Just one thing though,...they only seem to be getting better & better . All the best & have fun on planting day.


----------



## Ady34

faizal said:


> Nice Ady,.. I like your plant list. It's going to be a real winner, this one. I can really feel it. You've performed really well in all previous attempts and I see no reason for you not create the same magic on this one. Just one thing though,...they only seem to be getting better & better . All the best & have fun on planting day.


Cheers Faizal


----------



## Deano3

looking forward to seeing it planted I must say ady and like faizal says all you other tanks have been stunning so not expecting anything less  best of look and keep us updated

cheers Dean


----------



## tim

Plant list looks spot on ady, this scape is really shaping up to be superb, how will you go about attaching the mosses now your not dry starting ? Look forward to seeing this planted mate.


----------



## Ady34

tim said:


> Plant list looks spot on ady, this scape is really shaping up to be superb, how will you go about attaching the mosses now your not dry starting ? Look forward to seeing this planted mate.


 
Hi Tim,
ill be using a mixture of techniques, good old fishing line on rocks, mesh and riccia stones, superglue (cyanoacrylate) gel and good old fashioned 'wedging'  

I should probably qualify my reasons for deciding against the DSM.....
basically im too scared to do it 
Its a large initial outlay for plants, and most likely the plant mass will be small to begin with due to the nature of some of the species used. DSM may help you increase this mass faster than submersed, but without any experience of the method, or even any emersed growing, its a big risk for me financially. There are numerous threads about moisture, humidity, temperature, misting, gas exchange etc and it seems it can go horribly wrong, or not work well. You have to worry about mould, the heat were currently experiencing, the plants actually attaching, then even if it succeeded having more worry again when filling that the plants then melt .....without root stock to regrow from the plants used (mosses/pelias) need replacing if they fail!  
I am more accustomed to planting in the usual way, i only have to worry about keeping them alive once using reasonably low light and huge c02 injection! The fill in time will be slower no doubt, but i feel more comfortable with it.
One day i will attempt a dsm, just not this time....i need some personal experience of it on a smaller scale first 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Looks awesome ady, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Ady34 said:


> they are lovely set ups, the new ones even better imo. Oh, and i am terrified of that light, its an eye burner, i need to be careful!
> 
> thanks Joel, Amano has done some very nice island scapes, and has inspired me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Alastair, thanks for the really positive feedback
> Black is a bit safe, but wont detract from the scape now though
> 
> Again, many thanks Gary...trick is not to bump the car, its cheaper that way
> 
> Cheerio


 

Hi, sorry to hijack this post! What species is the stem plant in the above tank? Is this rotala sp "green"?


----------



## Alastair

Looking forward to seeing this planted up now mate. I kind of feel sad at the thought of all that gorgeous hardscape becoming planted  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34

Lee Sweeting said:


> Hi, sorry to hijack this post! What species is the stem plant in the above tank? Is this rotala sp "green"?


could well be, with some r. rotundifolia mixed in too.


Alastair said:


> Looking forward to seeing this planted up now mate. I kind of feel sad at the thought of all that gorgeous hardscape becoming planted
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


ha, yeah, it has a good shape now, and some nice texture on the rocks, im kind of hoping it doesnt get spoiled. The bolbitis and ferns i have are quite big, it has crossed my mind not to use them and go mainly moss, but i really like the look they have once 'settled'. I think it may look a bit of an ugly duckling to start until i can manage the shape and size of the bolbitis.....but i want the initial plant mass they offer to help during start up phase, especially given the rest of the plant species used 

My plants all arrived today 
Thanks to Ed at Freshwatershrimp for getting my plants quickly and sourcing some good portions for me  .....and to Lindy who has scalped her shrimp tank branch of riccardia  Also, thanks to John C for the large bolbitus and ferns....and Tim again for some extra bolbitis, and jojo for some peacock moss ....'aint ukaps brilliant!'

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Ady34 said:


> could well be, with some r. rotundifolia mixed in too.
> 
> ha, yeah, it has a good shape now, and some nice texture on the rocks, im kind of hoping it doesnt get spoiled. The bolbitis and ferns i have are quite big, it has crossed my mind not to use them and go mainly moss, but i really like the look they have once 'settled'. I think it may look a bit of an ugly duckling to start until i can manage the shape and size of the bolbitis.....but i want the initial plant mass they offer to help during start up phase, especially given the rest of the plant species used
> 
> My plants all arrived today
> Thanks to Ed at Freshwatershrimp for getting my plants quickly and sourcing some good portions for me  .....and to Lindy who has scalped her shrimp tank branch of riccardia  Also, thanks to John C for the large bolbitus and ferns....and Tim again for some extra bolbitis, and jojo for some peacock moss ....'aint ukaps brilliant!'
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


That's nice to have people around you that can supply nice plants for you !!!!!
I am sure that you will made great use of them ! 
And I am sure that all the people who have send you these know that  !!
I am at the airport leaving for holidays 

Cheers


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

I will follow your evolution during holidays !! 
Hahahha ukaps, when it holds you, you can't go away from it lol 

Long live ukaps


----------



## Ady34

Well, finally getting things together.
I have purchased another filter to help with distribution in this tank as I don't think the 900lph Koralia nano circulation pump and single filter would have been up to the task. Im going to be running 2 fluval G6 filters, each with an inline Boyu c02 diffuser. I managed to pick up a great condition second hand one for a good price. I'm also trying to keep in tank equipment minimised so have added to my gush glassware collection with the opipe outlet to match the gpipe inlet i already have  ill also be using my Flo glassware which offer a different flow pattern. I have also purchased the NA stainless inlet and outlet pipe set, but will save those for when I break the glassware  
To fit the extra filter into the cabinet I had to remove the left side sliding shelf, but this may be a better use of the space for me. A hole was cut into the rear cabinet panel for pipework, however i may cut through the left side at a later date for neater pipework on the panel that faces into the room. I didnt want to just go ahead and do it and regret it afterwards....especially given ive just nicely painted the cabinet and the cut hole would need touching in!...ill think on it....

Tonight I made a start on planting. Most likely it will take me another night or two to complete. I need to drain the tank each time and refill after the session, but at least there's some 100% water changes being carried out 
10x pots of Anubias nana petite, plus what i already had in 'sticks and stones', maybe another 4 pots worth and some java moss were added this evening.....the Anubias were superglued as was some of the moss due to the shapes of some of the wood pieces. The rest of the moss was tied with fine fishing line.
I won't post any images until planting is complete.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Alastair

Nail biting mate cant wait to see it planted up. Ten pots of nana petite too??? Well jelous 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34

The planting process:

Due to the nature of the plant types used and family life, i knew planting wouldnt be done in a night, its taken 3 and i still have the round pelia to tie to mesh and position, but i can do that with the tank full 


I took some photos of each stage so thought id share them so you can see the progression.

Each night the tank was drained to allow planting and refilled as many of the plants used were in submerse form. Misting was important throughout to ensure the plants did not dry out.

The first night consisted of planting mainly anubias nana and nana petite (they look the same in the most part), with some Java moss on the wood too. Each anubias plant was superglued in position, the moss was tied where possible with fishing line, and superglued where tying was'nt practical. Gel type cyanoacrylate glue was used to give a good build contact.....as little as possible was used, just one or two dots to try and minimise any damage which could be caused to the plants (unsure if this happens or not) but thought less was best. The anubias were positioned under branches, and also in areas where they would be shaded by plants, they will do well with lower light.

Anubias:






Java moss, positioned on the surface of the wood which receives light:





that was enough for the first session, so filled up the tank, got the new filter running and packed up:





The second night saw the addition of the bolbitis, ferns, some Riccardia, fissidens, more java moss and the vallis nana. It takes quite a long time prepping plants, removing fissidens from mesh and superglueing tiny bits to rock work. I used a brush on superglue for the delicate mosses to give a thin smear of glue which was easy to apply  Some of the ferns were attached to small pieces of seiryu stone with 'wood tight' for ease and positioned, others were superglued.





again this took quite a while so filled up again ready for finishing the next evening





The third night was adding the remaining mosses; peacock, a small amount of christmas, some creeping moss (in vitro) more fissidens and riccardia. Some hydrocotle sp. japan was also added to the tops of the stone, in an attempt to get a trailing creeping look of lighter coloured (light loving) plants trailing down the rockwork amongst the other plants.....ive not had much luck with hydrocotle in the past so time will tell if i can grow it, and if i can keep it compact and going where i want it to, if not ill have to remove it. To plant this i simply removed each plant from the pot, cut approximately half of the rock wool off the bottom, halved each portion and pushed the rockwool into gaps between the wood and rocks.
My brush on superglue broke  so had to rely on rubbing riccardia and mosses into cracks in the rock work. I hope the stay put long enough to take a hold, but if not i may need to re-do some planting. Some fissidens was left on the meshes, which was shaped to fit some of the foreground rocks, looks a little unsightly now, but once the fissidens grows it will cover the mesh completely and spread onto the surrounding rock.

Refilling after planting:





There is still the round pelia to attach to mesh/rocks and position inbetween some of the lower rocks, but as said, this can be done filled so no worries. I also have to decide on whether to use the riccia i have. The plan for the riccia was to tie to riccia stones and place on some of the peripheral lower rocks where there is less shading, however im not sure if they will be too bright a green in the lower areas? I will sit on it for a few days and let things settle and decide then.

















I only have one filter running currently as the other is still on the other tank until i rehome the fish. I have set up the c02 via inline diffuser so will crank that up and run a 6hr photoperiod to start, half an hour led light period either side of a 5hr fluorescent burst.
The tank looks a little 'scruffy' at the moment having just been planted. Ill give it a few days to settle and will likely trim some of the larger trident fern leaves to add more shape. Ill see how the bolbitis lays and maybe trim that also. Ill see how some of the other plants develop and may remove/move some over the coming weeks.
Oh, i also added a bilbitis difformis to the emersed wood peak, i know it will dry out, but im hoping it develops some new hardier leaves in the future....
There are a few other finishing touches to complete, sorting electrics under the tank, attaching the background properly, positioning filter outlets/inlets, pipework etc etc, but the back has been broken 
Just need to wait and hope the moss and pelias take and spread now to cover more of the rock....fingers crossed! 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## George Farmer

Boom! Perfect execution. Well done mate.


----------



## tim

Superb ady, looks mature already, can't wait to see it in 6 months, you've done that stunning hardscape proud with the planting mate.


----------



## clonitza

Nice one Ady, looks really really nice. 
Considering the plant choice I'd keep it low light, maybe turn the halide lamp only for 2-3 hours after a couple of months otherwise the sand and stones won't stay that clean 
Good luck with it! 

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## John S

Looks fantastic Ady. Does bolbitis grow upwards or does it tend to sag?


----------



## Gary Nelson

Very nice that Ady... another great scape! Id like to see a FTS showing off the new finish on the cabinet too - those nights of scaping and planting have certainly paid off


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Looks awesome Ady, love the scape and the planting.


----------



## sa80mark

Looks superb, very very jealous and all that anubias wow


----------



## Ady34

George Farmer said:


> Boom! Perfect execution. Well done mate.


High praise George, much appreciated, i hope unlike myself it gets better with age 
Im a fan of the term 'Boom', i use it frequently to the amusement of the wife, even the kids say it now  I think i got it from the film 'Couples Retreat', and just watched 'Here comes the boom' the other night which exaggerated my recent use 10 fold! 



tim said:


> Superb ady, looks mature already, can't wait to see it in 6 months, you've done that stunning hardscape proud with the planting mate.


Thanks Tim, i liked the hardscape, but the plants bring it to life, cant wait for some livestock....but ill have to 



clonitza said:


> Nice one Ady, looks really really nice.
> Considering the plant choice I'd keep it low light, maybe turn the halide lamp only for 2-3 hours after a couple of months otherwise the sand and stones won't stay that clean
> Good luck with it!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


Hi Mike, ive got the light unit raised as high as i can and will keep a short photoperiod with just the flourescents for now, its just shy of 0.6w per litre. C02 will be high whilst there is no livestock, being dialled down slowly for their introduction. The halide looks beautiful when it is on, the colour, shimmer and shadows are unbeatable imo, it looks so natural and with fish in it will be really nice to watch them....but ill refrain from all but occasional use until im sure things are balanced  I suspect sand cleaning will be a regular task regardless, but i have plenty of fresh clean sand spare whilst i clean the dirty if i need to 



davem said:


> Looks fantastic Ady. Does bolbitis grow upwards or does it tend to sag?


like on the other scape images ive shown i hope  most likely depends on flow....slightly upwards and outwards id say.



Gary Nelson said:


> Very nice that Ady... another great scape! Id like to see a FTS showing off the new finish on the cabinet too - those nights of scaping and planting have certainly paid off


Thanks Gary, ill try to get a shot which shows the cabinet too.
I have a slight back ache from reaching in from my little step!! 



Lee Sweeting said:


> Looks awesome Ady, love the scape and the planting.


Thank you Lee 



sa80mark said:


> Looks superb, very very jealous and all that anubias wow


I think i bought just the right amount  Judgement or luck, you decide 

Thanks to everyone for the comments and likes, just need to ensure i do the best to make it work now 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## BigTom

Looks cracking Ady. Great use of the anubias in particular. Give it a few days for the plants to figure out which is way is up then have a bit of a re-arrange/trim as required and it should look much neater.

My only thought is that perhaps the bolbitis across the main rock might prove to be a bit too much? Just some anubias along the crack and some little patches of moss to break up the face might be worth trying?


----------



## foxfish

Looks very promising Andy, I wish you the best of luck with the Anubias as that is the plants that always lets me down - or rather that is the plant I always let down!
Never managed to get it looking lush & algae free at the same time...


----------



## Ady34

BigTom said:


> Looks cracking Ady. Great use of the anubias in particular. Give it a few days for the plants to figure out which is way is up then have a bit of a re-arrange/trim as required and it should look much neater.
> 
> My only thought is that perhaps the bolbitis across the main rock might prove to be a bit too much? Just some anubias along the crack and some little patches of moss to break up the face might be worth trying?


Yeah, I know what you mean, it may well be too much but with trimming I'm hoping to keep it lighter there. I'd quite like the planting to be darker green to balance each side of the tank also. I also think the anubias would struggle across the crack as its quite high up and bright there....I may have issues with algae on the very slow grower. 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34

foxfish said:


> Looks very promising Andy, I wish you the best of luck with the Anubias as that is the plants that always lets me down - or rather that is the plant I always let down!
> Never managed to get it looking lush & algae free at the same time...


Thanks Foxfish  I'm gonna buy a twinstar


----------



## LancsRick

So much envy right now! Great job Ady, really great job.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Very very nice


----------



## BigTom

Ady34 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean, it may well be too much but with trimming I'm hoping to keep it lighter there. I'd quite like the planting to be darker green to balance each side of the tank also. I also think the anubias would struggle across the crack as its quite high up and bright there....I may have issues with algae on the very slow grower.
> Cheerio
> Ady


 

Fair enough. I'm sure it'll find a happy balance.


----------



## Ady34

LancsRick said:


> So much envy right now! Great job Ady, really great job.


Really appreciate that Rick


----------



## Ady34

Troi said:


> Very very nice


Thanks Tim 


BigTom said:


> Fair enough. I'm sure it'll find a happy balance.


Hopefully!
Never say never regards the anubias, they would act as a link from each side of the tank and would work visually, something to keep in mind for sure if that bolbitis gets a bit overbearing. It would be like embracing that rock rather than subduing it  it would have to be in the future anyway, I think the Mrs would give me a bat if I spent any more on tanks and plants just now!!

Cheers
Ady


----------



## clonitza

I'm sure the corys would like to do the sand maintenance for you


----------



## Gary Nelson

Ady34 said:


> I think the Mrs would give me a bat if I spent any more on tanks and plants just now!!
> 
> Cheers
> Ady


 
Yes I know that feeling very well!


----------



## Ady34

clonitza said:


> I'm sure the corys would like to do the sand maintenance for you


 
panda corys im thinking


----------



## Lindy

Looking  lovely.


----------



## Deano3

very very impressive mate I must say love  the scape and the plant choices looking forward to watching this mature  very professional

Dean


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Hey ady, excellent delivery mate, going to great to watch this grow in, even though it looks almost complete already. If the bolbitus is a bit of a handful, chopping all the leaves off and using new single leaves or just a few works well and tend to remain small as the leaves dont need to get bigger while jostling for light.
I really like the feel of the scape and quite jealous about adding cory's, wanted some for a long time but didnt fit my loose 'asian' theme.  Worth having a gander on rareaquatics, some lovely ones on there and a handful of varieties cheaper than the extortionate prices some LFS charge for basic cory's.
Standard tiger shrimp in there could look awesome and make a few quid breeding to boot  
Subscribed for the journey.


----------



## xtevo

My reactions:    You did it! Amazing... I'm always a bit scared, when I see a pretty good hardscape, that the plants will ruin that beauty, but in this case, no.


----------



## Ady34

ldcgroomer said:


> Looking  lovely.


And very fizzy just now  thanks Lindy.


Deano3 said:


> very very impressive mate I must say love  the scape and the plant choices looking forward to watching this mature  very professional
> 
> Dean


Not sure about professional mate, but a lot of fun   I really can't wait to get it all running properly, the flow patterns set and then watch it develop......then there's the fish and shrimp 


Iain Sutherland said:


> Hey ady, excellent delivery mate, going to great to watch this grow in, even though it looks almost complete already. If the bolbitus is a bit of a handful, chopping all the leaves off and using new single leaves or just a few works well and tend to remain small as the leaves dont need to get bigger while jostling for light.
> I really like the feel of the scape and quite jealous about adding cory's, wanted some for a long time but didnt fit my loose 'asian' theme.  Worth having a gander on rareaquatics, some lovely ones on there and a handful of varieties cheaper than the extortionate prices some LFS charge for basic cory's.
> Standard tiger shrimp in there could look awesome and make a few quid breeding to boot
> Subscribed for the journey.


Really appreciate your input mate. Good to know about the bolbitis and food for thought regards the shrimp.....
Ill certainly have a look on rare aquatics for some corys, it seems increasingly harder to source quality fish stock. 


xtevo said:


> My reactions:    You did it! Amazing... I'm always a bit scared, when I see a pretty good hardscape, that the plants will ruin that beauty, but in this case, no.


Ha, thanks xtevo, I was worried about that too after the positive comments made on the hardscape.

Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ian Holdich

#winner, as the great Charlie Sheen once said. Really well done mate, can't wait to see it mature!

Edit, just one thing, keep on top of the bolbitis as when it takes off, you'll find it may start to overpower the scape a little.


----------



## Gill

Stunning, simply stunning. loved the detailed planting stages.


----------



## Ady34

Ian Holdich said:


> #winner, as the great Charlie Sheen once said. Really well done mate, can't wait to see it mature!
> 
> Edit, just one thing, keep on top of the bolbitis as when it takes off, you'll find it may start to overpower the scape a little.


Cheers Ian. Ill try to keep the bolbitis well pruned 


Gill said:


> Stunning, simply stunning. loved the detailed planting stages.


Thanks Gill, its nice to look back on to see how it was put together 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Brian Murphy

Looks fantastic ..... great work with the anubias and mosses.  Going to look great in a few months time .... maybe grab some cuttings off you then


----------



## flygja

Great looking scape. And I'm slightly jealous you've got two Fluval G6 filters on it. I can buy two Fluval 405s here for the price of a single G6.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi mate ,

You have done a great job !!!! 
I love how you have place the Anubia, and the fern on the bottom right will have a nice room to grow and will add a nice touch in this scape. 

I can tell by your execution and comparing to your previous scape, that you have reach an other level of aquascaping. 
Great job !!!! 
Hope that I will execute a nice work like you in my future NA tank. 

Cheers mate


----------



## Ady34

Murf said:


> Looks fantastic ..... great work with the anubias and mosses. Going to look great in a few months time .... maybe grab some cuttings off you then


Thank you, i hope the moss and pelias stay put on the rocks, i also hope it grows enough to make cuttings from  



flygja said:


> Great looking scape. And I'm slightly jealous you've got two Fluval G6 filters on it. I can buy two Fluval 405s here for the price of a single G6.


yeah fluval G's are great filters imo so it was the only way to go with a black gloss cabinet with silver detailing trim   Second hand prices arnt too bad.



zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi mate ,
> 
> You have done a great job !!!!
> I love how you have place the Anubia, and the fern on the bottom right will have a nice room to grow and will add a nice touch in this scape.
> 
> I can tell by your execution and comparing to your previous scape, that you have reach an other level of aquascaping.
> Great job !!!!
> Hope that I will execute a nice work like you in my future NA tank.
> 
> Cheers mate


Very encouraging comments, thanks Zanguli.
Im sure you will do your new set up proud....roll on mid september 



Cheerio,


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Have you seen the green laser corys ? Look at ADG Facebook ! 
They look nice


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Have you seen the green laser corys ? Look at ADG Facebook !
> They look nice


Lovely, but too big ....and expensive!!
I like panda corys, ive always wanted some and they like it a bit cooler too so would fit my current plans to run this at around 23c. Sawba resplendens would work with those temps too. Not set in stone though and plans can change  
I really like marginatus pencilfish but will have to see what happens regards the water chemistry with the seiryu. Also they like it warmer which I don't want to do ideally.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Yeah you are wright mate !! 
Tell me, how seriyu influence water chemistry ? 
And how will you manage and control it ?


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Yeah you are wright mate !!
> Tell me, how seriyu influence water chemistry ?
> And how will you manage and control it ?


I think it's mainly the white veining in the stone which is made up of calcium carbonate. This slowly dissolves in the water in turn increasing alkalinity and ph. Aquasoil tanks get away with the effects a little as the soil is a natural buffer counteracting the changes. However im not using a buffering substrate so won't benefit from this. Also the addition of Co2 gas acidifies the water increasing the rate at which the calcium carbonates dissolve and thus exaggerating the effects it has upon the water. 
I have no real idea yet as to how much it will alter it over the course if a week, but ill monitor TDS and see.
Whilst ridding tannins from the wood I did test the changes over a four day period without co2 addition and it raised TDS by around 10ppm, not too bad, but ill expect this to be greater with the gas running.
You can counteract it with frequent water changes (with softer water), buffering substrates, or go with it and select appropriate livestock. Ill have to monitor it and see once the tank has settled a little whether I'm going to fight it or use it 
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## danmullan

Tank looks super professional mate. It'll only need 4 weeks for the moss to spread a bit and it'll look competition ready. Excellent hardscape positioning.


----------



## Ady34

danmullan said:


> Tank looks super professional mate. It'll only need 4 weeks for the moss to spread a bit and it'll look competition ready. Excellent hardscape positioning.


Very kind words Dan, much appreciated.....4 weeks then rescape it is!!


----------



## danmullan

Ady34 said:


> Very kind words Dan, much appreciated.....4 weeks then rescape it is!!


 
 No this looks like a keeper. Hope the you have more luck with the bolbitis than I had in the past. 

Good choice with Java moss too, I think most other mosses wouldn't contribute as well to the natural look this will have in a few weeks.


----------



## Ian Holdich

Ime pencil fish and open tops are a no no, they are expensive meals for your carpet. They are fine after they settle, but they jump for England!


----------



## Aron_Dip

Looking great mate, I can see this looking awsome when grown in.

Cheers Ears


----------



## Ady34

Ian Holdich said:


> Ime pencil fish and open tops are a no no, they are expensive meals for your carpet. They are fine after they settle, but they jump for England!


Thanks for the heads up Ian. I've been thinking about using an acrylic like cover that i can cut to fit where necessary, but worried about sagging. I may try one but quite thick and see how it goes. Don't want fish on the floor, its not good for the karma! I'm sure ill change my mind a thousand times about stocking over the next few weeks.


Aron_Dip said:


> Looking great mate, I can see this looking awsome when grown in.
> 
> Cheers Ears


Thanks Aron


----------



## Ady34

Gary Nelson said:


> Id like to see a FTS showing off the new finish on the cabinet too


Not a fts, but some shots of the cabinet 






some shine.....from my baldy head 




Few more images:













Settling in and with a few mesh squares of round pelia and a couple of riccia stones to see if i like them: 




 flourescent lights:




LED lights for start and end of the photoperiod (i have one bulb out at the left side awaiting a replacement):




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## aliclarke86

Holy stuff!! That is a high gloss finish!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim

Baldy heads got nearly as good a finish as the cabinet mate  keep the pics coming ady, all round stunning setup mate.


----------



## Gary Nelson

wow! it looks great Ady... the finish on the cabinet is superb and really sets off the alloy on the kit very nicely.  I really do think that this is the best scape you have done so far and you have done that new kit proud - I will be watching this with great interest.... well done so far


----------



## Rich Jackson

absolutely stunning. looks mature from the start. Will be following this journal for sure


----------



## faizal

You did it!! To be totally honest I didn't expect anything less actually,.. Nice one Ady. Hope you have lots of fun with it.


----------



## LancsRick

Looks tremendous.

I'd plan a mission to go and steal it, but to be honest I'm terrified of whatever it is that's casting that reflection. Looks horrendous!


----------



## Ady34

aliclarke86 said:


> Holy stuff!! That is a high gloss finish!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2





tim said:


> Baldy heads got nearly as good a finish as the cabinet mate  keep the pics coming ady, all round stunning setup mate.


Thanks guys....I do apply heavy coats of wax to my head 


Gary Nelson said:


> wow! it looks great Ady... the finish on the cabinet is superb and really sets off the alloy on the kit very nicely.  I really do think that this is the best scape you have done so far and you have done that new kit proud - I will be watching this with great interest.... well done so far


Cheers Gary, I also think it is my best scape, I hope I can improve on my plant growing too 


Rich Jackson said:


> absolutely stunning. looks mature from the start. Will be following this journal for sure


Thank you. Sourcing and using already mature plants such as the ferns, bolbitis and vallis nana which create the main structure have helped to give the aged look. Anubias 'en masse' also helped with the feel. Just need the mosses to fill in a little more naturally to give the rocks that mature feel too.


LancsRick said:


> Looks tremendous.
> 
> I'd plan a mission to go and steal it, but to be honest I'm terrified of whatever it is that's casting that reflection. Looks horrendous!


Ha, thanks very much Rick  ......my Mum loves me!


faizal said:


> You did it!! To be totally honest I didn't expect anything less actually,.. Nice one Ady. Hope you have lots of fun with it.


Appreciate your confidence in me mate, I really enjoy the 'set up' stage, the hard work comes now 

Thanks again for all the comments and likes, they are much appreciated.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
quick update.
Things going ok, i have the second filter up and running now and after a little fiddling with different out pipes i have decided upon the NA steel one running along the rear of the tank. The glass lily conflicted too much with flow from the other lily pipe and didnt provide the even flow around the tank that i wanted. The NA pipe is a jet type flow which helps circulate water around the tank, complimenting the flow from the Gush lily. Its the best i can get for now and should cope well even when plant mass increases.
I planned on running two inline diffusers, but one is faulty and im awaiting confirmation of a replacement, however now im undecided as to just leave the one running and keep the second as a spare for swapping when cleaning, especially given the c02 is being well circulated due to the positions of both in and out pipes. The benefit of running two diffusers is that it would reduce the bubble rate to a countable number in the bubble counter to help me set/reset when necessary.
I have been doing every other day 50% water changes, but am now trying every day 25-30% as an experiment. Im using water direct from the hose for ease and dechlorinating in tank during refilling. The water is obviously unheated and the temperature was dropping to below 20 celcius after a water change from around 26 celcius (which it is sitting at due to the warm weather were experiencing ) Im doing 25-30% water changes now to try and reduce the temperature swing for the introduction of livestock.....last nights water change was a more reasonable drop to 23 celcius from 26 which should be manageable. When i plug the heater in this will help reduce any difference quickly.

The misting is reaching all parts of the tank, but i have to say it is a little distracting and i much prefer viewing the tank when the c02 is switched off....i can see why many opt for reactors.
Heres the Gush lily out pipe with a good amount of c02 mist clinging to the underside 





The moss and riccardia are starting to show growth. The fissidens on the mesh are also just beginning to sprout out above the fishing line ties:





Heres some shots of the Java moss and riccardia tied with fine fishing line to the wood also starting to grow:









I am experiencing a slight oily film, which i also have always had on my shrimp nano tank. The plants in the nano tank seem fine so im hoping its not a bad sign. I dont like the look of it anyway so have just ordered an Eheim nano skimmer (as reviewed here: Ehiem micro skimmer 350 review. | UK Aquatic Plant Society) to try and alleviate the issue. Several members are using them and reporting good results. The added benefit is that i can run it overnight and it will aerate the water too 

The oily film:





Heres a FTS showing the contrasts created when using the halide lamp, there are many shaded areas and photos dont do justice to the feel and shimmer it gives. It is however extremely bright and im going to have to make a shade to prevent the family from burning their eyes when in use 





Also im thinking i may now be safe to trim a few stray leaves from the microsorum trident at each end of the tank in particular, possibly also a couple of bolbitis leaves now it is sprouting some new ones.

My new LED bulb came to replace the broken one so this is what it looks like with just the LED's. They work well with the island scape and it will be nice to view fish under these. I use them for half an hour either side of the main 5hr fluorescents photoperiod for a kind of ramp up and ramp down effect:






Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson

It's looking great Ady... I like the different variations of light you can have and the scape under the LED's looks really nice.

What glass ware are you running on the inlet and outlet?


----------



## Ian Holdich

Looks great slap head. The ehiem 350 won't disappoint, I run mine every night, the surface is alway sparkley clean.


----------



## Ady34

Gary Nelson said:


> It's looking great Ady... I like the different variations of light you can have and the scape under the LED's looks really nice.
> 
> What glass ware are you running on the inlet and outlet?


Hi, and thanks Gary.
Glassware is a Flo inlet pipe at the left with Gush outlet lily pipe and a Gush inlet on the right with an NA stainless steel outpipe (always confuse me as the pipes are referenced to filter in and out rather than the tank which would be the opposite in my mind  ) Flo is from Tankscape, Gush from APFUK, tbh the gush stuff is really nice and very reasonably priced.....i need to practice my pipe removal and cleaning techniques to a fine art before i splash out on Cal Aqua or ADA 



Ian Holdich said:


> Looks great slap head. The ehiem 350 won't disappoint, I run mine every night, the surface is alway sparkley clean.



Ordered from your local 'The Aquarium' too mate, from the link in your review 

Looking forward to a sparkling surface.
How often do you clean it, every day or is it ok to be ran, switched off, and ran again without cleaning?

Cheers
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

I clean mine about once a week, just run the sponge under the tap. It saves so much messing about as well, I use it after a trim as well as it will also collect the bits you can't net on the surface. IMO one of the best bits of kit for a planted tank.


----------



## Timms2011

looks so awesome, brilliant work... AGAIN!


----------



## Ady34

Timms2011 said:


> looks so awesome, brilliant work... AGAIN!


Cheers Tim, did you set your tank up again mate?


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi from sunny south of France 

Mate I have just seen your pics, and I love it !! 
I can confirm what I have said before about your scaping level. 

Great ! 
I am a bit in a hurry, looking forward to read what I have miss. 

Hope that my tank is doing well during my absence. 

Cheers


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi from sunny south of France
> 
> Mate I have just seen your pics, and I love it !!
> I can confirm what I have said before about your scaping level.
> 
> Great !
> I am a bit in a hurry, looking forward to read what I have miss.
> 
> Hope that my tank is doing well during my absence.
> 
> Cheers


Really appreciate that mate 
Hope your enjoying your holiday.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
received my eheim nano skimmer today and I'm really impressed with it. The surface was clear of the oily film in less than 3 minutes 

Also, inspired by Big Tom and Alastairs emersed 'maidenhair fern', I managed to grab myself the last one in Homebase 




Ill need to rinse off the soil, thin it out a bit and strap it into position on the emersed wood. £3.49 well spent.

Most likely going to add some amano shrimp and a few horned nerite snails this weekend. Whilst I was at homebase i popped into P@H and they had some nice amanos and the horned nerite snails I thought I was going to have to order online so bonus! No particular reason for the nerites except I think they look pretty cool and are a little variation to the ramshorns that Im used to seeing 
There is some Oedogonium, or other filamentous algae growing on some of the fern leaves, possibly brought over from the other tank, amanos will make short work of it I'm sure and it maybe caused due to the changing and high temperatures of late alongside some slightly erratic photoperiods....my bad!

Anyway, I've installed some shrimp guards ready and will hopefully be adding some livestock soon 

Water change tonight.

Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Joel S

I've just ordered one of those skimmers, partly as a solution to flow problems I'm having in my nano (which in turn are partly caused by all that Java fern I got off you!).

Word of warning about Horned Nerites, I had just one, and a smooth striped one, in a previous planted tank and they were great glass cleaners, but one or other (or both) deposited hard, bright white eggs all over the hardscape. These eggs are not easy to clean off (nigh on impossible), and can make driftwood in particular look pretty unsightly...


----------



## Ady34

Joel S said:


> I've just ordered one of those skimmers, partly as a solution to flow problems I'm having in my nano (which in turn are partly caused by all that Java fern I got off you!).
> 
> Word of warning about Horned Nerites, I had just one, and a smooth striped one, in a previous planted tank and they were great glass cleaners, but one or other (or both) deposited hard, bright white eggs all over the hardscape. These eggs are not easy to clean off (nigh on impossible), and can make driftwood in particular look pretty unsightly...


Thanks for the info Joel, I had considered a couple of zebra nerite a too, but think ill stick with just the horned ones and see what happens....if they produce those unsightly eggs too then well know they both do as I've read elsewhere that the zebra ones do 
Can't praise the skimmers enough, I was shocked at how fast it did its thing! When turned up they create quite a flow, especially for a nano tank so I'm sure it'll help no end 

I do however have a theory as to the source of the oily film. I suspect my Nutrafin Aqua Plus water conditioner. After reading a recent post from Darrell which intimates that dechlorinator most likely isnt necessary with say 25% water changes I tried tonight water changing without the water conditioner. The skimmer is off and there is no oily film yet. I will monitor over the next few days to see if it returns. What initially got me thinking was the fact that it renders purigen useless by coating and clogging it.....maybe it does that to other things in our tanks too....plants, hardscape, diffusers, the surface? The other day when I was water changing there were bubbles forming on the surface that when you touched them, they left a white slimy residue on your finger. The same residue formed on the glass as the water level dropped during siphoning! Looked like one of those light diffusing films people use on the back panes of their tanks!
I have always treated my water with this, but next shrimp tank water change I'm going to leave it out and see if the film disappears there too. The only worry if this ends up being the cause is that ill have a skimmer that I don't need!! Lol.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

Decided upon a name 

I envisaged a prehistoric island type look when i had the hardscape layout and plant list. 
Something representative of this look, an aged untouched green island:





Its a Natural Aquario Nature Aquarium, and watching Jurassic Park with the kids with that green island look inspired the name NAtural Jurassic.......hell, i even got a bit Oliver Knott just now and dropped a couple of the kids dinosours in there for effect 





The moss and pelias need to fill in to give the feel, but theyre definitely starting to, new growth from the Java moss:





Little die back on the riccardia here at the top, but coming good with new growth, and some nice fresh green sprouts from the fissidens too;





and the emergent wood with the Bolbitis difformis, and soon to be added Maidenhair fern to bring the inside out;





Just thought id explain the title 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## tim

Awesome ady, hope you leave the dinosaurs in for next years iaplc shot, just don't add an ankylosaur, they'll eat your plants


----------



## sa80mark

That yellow dinosaur would look brilliant with a moss afro


----------



## Ian Holdich

Love it!


----------



## Andy Thurston

Ady34 said:


> I do however have a theory as to the source of the oily film. I suspect my Nutrafin Aqua Plus water conditioner. After reading a recent post from Darrell which intimates that dechlorinator most likely isnt necessary with say 25% water changes


the community tank in page 4 of the journal in my signature has not had any dechlorinator for 6months+ and that still has the white oily film on it. the film disappeared after we raised spray bar later that evening.
Love the tank and the dinosaurs BTW


----------



## Ady34

Big clown said:


> the community tank in page 4 of the journal in my signature has not had any dechlorinator for 6months+ and that still has the white oily film on it. the film disappeared after we raised spray bar later that evening.
> Love the tank and the dinosaurs BTW


 
i think there are likely many reasons for, and types of surface films. Ill report back my findings, if it has disappeared and goes from my nano shrimp tank without the dechlor, then i may even add dechlorinator back in to see if the film reappears.....just to be sure in this case


----------



## Ady34

Well that didn't last long, slight oily film again tonight so not likely to be the aqua plus dechlorinator unless it is remnants left in the tank, but unlikely. Anyway the skimmer cleared it in seconds!


----------



## Deano3

love the dinosaurs ady and tank seems to be coming on great once I get bigger tank the surface skimmers seem to be very good and good investment also quick question when you put hose into tank to carry out water change does the cold water from hose not make the water temp drop dramatically ? I use barrel with warm water just curious for when I eventually need to do this

Thanks mate


----------



## aliclarke86

I'm just putting this out there but could it be down to the lovely weather of late forcing us all to have windows open and letting in a lot of outside pollutants? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Alastair

Not been on here for a while but the tanks looking stunning Ady. Really like it mate. Looking forward to seeing the maidenhair settle in 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timms2011

Ady34 said:


> Cheers Tim, did you set your tank up again mate?


Not yet mate, we've just moved house and i'm now a dad   so as you could imagine I've not had the time as yet. I managed to get 5mins to look on UKAPS a couple of days ago and I could feel the Aquarium bug itching away at me again. There's so many fantastic tanks on here and your one is a knock out. Mrs is trying to convince me we no longer need an Aquarium   We'll see


----------



## cookie3985

Don't listen to her


----------



## Ady34

Deano3 said:


> quick question when you put hose into tank to carry out water change does the cold water from hose not make the water temp drop dramatically ? I use barrel with warm water just curious for when I eventually need to do this


Hi Dean, wrote this earlier 


Ady34 said:


> I have been doing every other day 50% water changes, but am now trying every day 25-30% as an experiment. Im using water direct from the hose for ease and dechlorinating in tank during refilling. The water is obviously unheated and the temperature was dropping to below 20 celcius after a water change from around 26 celcius (which it is sitting at due to the warm weather were experiencing ) Im doing 25-30% water changes now to try and reduce the temperature swing for the introduction of livestock.....last nights water change was a more reasonable drop to 23 celcius from 26 which should be manageable. When i plug the heater in this will help reduce any difference quickly.


Im considering a large 120l water barrel and pond pump to pre warm water to room temperature for large water changes and pump into the tank. Only issue is the size, it would look a little unsightly sitting in the house (even just for 1 day a week) and dont want to pump all the way from the garage. I may just continue little but often water changes with the hosepipe 




aliclarke86 said:


> I'm just putting this out there but could it be down to the lovely weather of late forcing us all to have windows open and letting in a lot of outside pollutants?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


possibly, but the film i have on the nano has been there throughout winter too.



Alastair said:


> Not been on here for a while but the tanks looking stunning Ady. Really like it mate. Looking forward to seeing the maidenhair settle in
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


still havnt sited the maidenhair, i think ill just use a small portion of it 


Timms2011 said:


> Not yet mate, we've just moved house and i'm now a dad  so as you could imagine I've not had the time as yet. I managed to get 5mins to look on UKAPS a couple of days ago and I could feel the Aquarium bug itching away at me again. There's so many fantastic tanks on here and your one is a knock out. Mrs is trying to convince me we no longer need an Aquarium  We'll see


CONGRATULATIONS mate 
You need to try and convince the Mrs that you still do need the tank .....its relaxing, which youll need with a baby 

Cheerio


----------



## Timms2011

Well it's not all bad news, my wife and I have agreed to have one of the aquariums as we both agreed it would be great for our little boy, unfortunately it's not the 350litre Rio, however I still have a trigon 190 with 2 external filters and a Arcadia OT2 4 x 24w luminare  The trigon has some benefits such as not having to spend so much money on it to get it looking great, Also the water changes are so much more manageable. I'm really looking forward to it now 

Take care


----------



## Alastair

Ady, regarding filling from hose, could you not just stick the hose attachmemt on the tap then run both hot and cold through into a jug until youve got the temp similar to the tank then just attach the hose quickly whilst the taps running and voila.... thats what I did. Saves buying a whopping barrel 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34

Alastair said:


> Ady, regarding filling from hose, could you not just stick the hose attachmemt on the tap then run both hot and cold through into a jug until youve got the temp similar to the tank then just attach the hose quickly whilst the taps running and voila.... thats what I did. Saves buying a whopping barrel
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


I did that before and found it to be a pain tbh. Getting the temp right was tricky from the taps to tank and faffing on getting the hose out and attached, drained and put away was tedious. The hosepipe is simple, on a reel and right outside next to the tank. If I could set my hot water temp on the boiler low enough it would be worth it but it but it won't set to the right temp (water temp won't go low enough) so it's a case of turning hot and cold taps to get the temp right and making small adjustments. Due to the shape of the taps I can't run them, get the right temp then attach the hose, I need to attach the hose first then run and adjust.
It's a personal thing too, I just don't like having water running and having to go out the room to a tap to turn on/off make adjustments. Its blown off the tap a couple of times making a mess. The hosepipe has all the right pressure fittings and I use an attachment which allows me to have the tap on, but the water off until I choose.
A tap right next to the tank would be ideal, or a hot cold mixer outside


----------



## Ady34

Timms2011 said:


> Well it's not all bad news, my wife and I have agreed to have one of the aquariums as we both agreed it would be great for our little boy, unfortunately it's not the 350litre Rio, however I still have a trigon 190 with 2 external filters and a Arcadia OT2 4 x 24w luminare  The trigon has some benefits such as not having to spend so much money on it to get it looking great, Also the water changes are so much more manageable. I'm really looking forward to it now
> 
> Take care


Ahh, compromise! 
I'm sure your boy will love it, mine are like me and are always having a peek 






Cheerio,
Ady
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aliclarke86

Hey mate. 

Tank is looking fantastic.

Another note, I am loving the aponogeton and it is flowering lovely at the moment just a shame its in a hooded tank  





That's yesterday and





Cheers again dude

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ady34

aliclarke86 said:


> Hey mate. Tank is looking fantastic. Another note, I am loving the aponogeton and it is flowering lovely at the moment just a shame its in a hooded tank


Cheers mate  
Pleased the aponogeton is continuing to flower on. I was cutting off 15cm flowers regularly as some made it through gaps in the cover glass but others would just squeeze themselves under 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Gary Nelson

Yes it looks great Ady and I like the last photo, I'm sure they are both debating which of there toys will fit at the bottom nicely though!


----------



## Ady34

Gary Nelson said:


> Yes it looks great Ady and I like the last photo, I'm sure they are both debating which of there toys will fit at the bottom nicely though!


 
Lol, i didnt leave the dinosaurs in long enough for them to see.....otherwise it would have been acceptable for anything to be thrown in! 

Bought 10 Black Phantom Tetras a couple of horned nerite snails and some 'blue' amano shrimp at the weekend....blue due to the dyed blue gravel p@h had in the tank with them   I never noticed until i got them home in the white bucket, hopefully it will work its way from them, although i dont see a great deal of them anyway  Will order some more from FWS soon.
Going to add 10 red phantom tetras to accompany the black phantoms which seem to habit the lower regions, 8-10 marginatus pencilfish to sneak in and out of the plants around the mid/upper areas, and 8 locally bred corydorus duplicareus. Will get some ottos and perhaps a crossechelius siamensis to help as part of the cuc. Also considering a shoal of penguin tetras which school really well for the upper layers.
I have on order some black acrylic to manufacture a light shade so the halide doesnt blind the family, and a 10mm thick clear acrylic sheet to make a cover for the tank....if i need it.
Things are going ok, but again not blisteringly filling in. Ive had a touch of melt on the riccardia here and there, but some is doing really well. Things seem to be settling in now i have everything on timers and the weather has cooled down so there is a consistent temperature of 23 celcius, only deviating upwards of about 1 celcius during the day. Water changing 30% every other day with unaltered tap water (occasionally every 3rd day  ) which is currently keeping TDS sub 200 and conductivity sub 400. The filamentous algae hasnt worsened, and ive started to trim some of the larger bolbitis leaves as there is lots of new growth starting. The photoperiod is still at 6 hours including a half hour period of just the led's each side of the 5hr flourescent period. Next week im going to try and increase this slowly and adjust c02 accordingly. Ferts are 50ml ei macro (mon, wed, fri), and 25ml ei trace (tue, thurs, sat)...day of rest Sunday 
Cheerio,
Ady.

Edit: oh and I'm going to invest in some seachem 'safe' water conditioner so that I can use purigen again. The water is still being stained a slightly yellow colour which isnt being removed with carbon. I don't like the discolouration with the bright sand, it needs to be crystal clear


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi Ady,

how are you ? I came back from holidays on monday, the tank was ok the only thing is that on the first week the timer was stuck on lights on for 7 days, so I had a diatoms outbreak. but a friend passes and change the timer. Now it's ok I have done a good scrub and cleaning.

I don't have access to Purigen here, but I have been usin the very fine moss of eheim and it's working very very well. Water is very clear. the only down side is cleaning, you have to clean it every week.

hope this can help
regards


----------



## Ady34

zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Ady,
> 
> how are you ? I came back from holidays on monday, the tank was ok the only thing is that on the first week the timer was stuck on lights on for 7 days, so I had a diatoms outbreak. but a friend passes and change the timer. Now it's ok I have done a good scrub and cleaning.
> 
> I don't have access to Purigen here, but I have been usin the very fine moss of eheim and it's working very very well. Water is very clear. the only down side is cleaning, you have to clean it every week.
> 
> hope this can help
> regards


Hi Zanguli, Im good thanks.
Good job your friend corrected the timers 
Yeah that is the problem with fine floss, clogs easily, don't think it will remove tannins though, but will certainly remove very small particles.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
quick video at 3 weeks, best viewed at 720p 



Hopefully get some more fish this weekend.
Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## Aron_Dip

looking awesome mate really nice..


----------



## Gary Nelson

Nice little video Ady, it's looking great and I like the fish choice.... Are you cleaning the rocks on your maintenance or just letting them do there thing?


----------



## danmullan

Looks good in the vid mate, could've used more light.

Beautiful island though. Bet you're well chuffed with how it's going.


----------



## BigTom

Very nice. I like the tank dimensions, having only had 30cm high tanks for 3.5 years now I'm feeling the urge for something a bit taller.


----------



## Ady34

Gary Nelson said:


> Nice little video Ady, it's looking great and I like the fish choice.... Are you cleaning the rocks on your maintenance or just letting them do there thing?


Hi Gary, just got some more fish in today, corys and pencilfish. I'm not doing any rock cleaning, currently there is no sign of algae on the rocks.....I'm hoping that moss will cover them soon enough 


Aron_Dip said:


> looking awesome mate really nice..


Thanks Aron.


danmullan said:


> Looks good in the vid mate, could've used more light.
> 
> Beautiful island though. Bet you're well chuffed with how it's going.


Yeah, I need to get a decent background sorted which would help too. I removed the one I had which sat flush to the rear pane, but I prefer to see through the tank to a background, it adds extra depth. White will probably be best so need a big piece of card or something.
Quite pleased with how its going, but I failed to really utilise the co2 when there was no fauna in the tank! 


BigTom said:


> Very nice. I like the tank dimensions, having only had 30cm high tanks for 3.5 years now I'm feeling the urge for something a bit taller.


We're never happy  ideally I'd like this to be only 45 high, a bit more panoramic  works quite well with the island though.
Cheerio,


----------



## Ady34

New fish:

Corydoras Duplicareus, not a great photo:





and some of the marginatus pencil fish, the second photo shows better the mini pelia (centre) and fissidens (lower right) growing well in the upper regions of the tank. The hydrocotle tripartita is also growing which is a first for me and the java moss is doing well:









Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## aliclarke86

Well make sure you keep an eye in the hydrocotle els its going to be everywhere! I left it unchecked in my nano and all of a sudden I had it strangling and tangling all my stems 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Tim Harrison

Ady34 said:


> Yeah, I need to get a decent background sorted which would help too.


Amen to that ...not that your wallpaper ain't splendid or anything but it's not exactly NA is it ...and it keeps staring at me with those mesmerising eyes


----------



## hydrophyte

I just watched the video. Nice work!


----------



## Iain Sutherland

Plant selection is very fitting ady, will require some precise trimming to keep the stone featuring strongly which it deserves.
How are you finding the wood?  Mine seems to have almost stopped leaching now... 1.5kg of carbon later!
Nice choice with the pencils too mate.


----------



## Ady34

aliclarke86 said:


> Well make sure you keep an eye in the hydrocotle els its going to be everywhere! I left it unchecked in my nano and all of a sudden I had it strangling and tangling all my stems
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4





Iain Sutherland said:


> Plant selection is very fitting ady, will require some precise trimming to keep the stone featuring strongly which it deserves.
> How are you finding the wood?  Mine seems to have almost stopped leaching now... 1.5kg of carbon later!
> Nice choice with the pencils too mate.


Just carried out a minor trim last night at water change. Tidied up some of the mosses, bit of hydrocotle, some stray fissidens etc. so hopefully ill keep things in check....although I'd like to cover most of the rocks with moss really.
The wood is still leaching, I've got carbon in there too, but not too concerned yet, ill just keep water changing and when it shows signs of slowing ill add some purigen which will hopefully give the gin clear polished look 
Pencilfish are great fish, love watching them schooling and then separating and weaving their way through the plants, I want more but unfortunately (as warned by Ian) I've had a few jumpers. Frustrating and sad, but I had ordered an acrylic sheet to use as a cover which didn't arrive with the rest of the order to make the light shade last Wednesday, but should be here soon and will hopefully prevent more losses 

While I was on water changing i gravel vac'd the substrate as it was getting some detritus build up, and moved it about a bit as it was making its way towards the front. Hustled the plants to stir up any trapped fish waste etc and shift any dirt from the leaves.....and try to agitate the filamentous algae which is not shifting. Got a little staghorn too on the top of the vallis, tank is still not quite settled yet but the maintenence made a huge difference visually and mentally. Ill do extra water changes and be vigilant with cleaning and hopefully it will go. Ill add to the cuc with more shrimp (added about 10 adult CRS tonight, but need more Amanos also) and more ottos and also a sae too. 
Going to leave the lighting period as it is for now whilst not on top of the algae. 
Mixed a new batch of EI ferts with more potassium nitrate just to see if there is any difference to the plants. The last lot I mixed had more potassium phosphate which didn't seem to have any noticeable effect, I just feel there is something lacking still so doing a few alterations to see if there is any improvements.
Ive been monitoring ph to get a better understanding of what's happening with my co2, and I've realised that if the ph goes below 6.3, the fish begin to be effected, sluggish, rapid gill movements, but at 6.3 they are fine so have set up an injection rate which begins 2 hrs pre lights on which gets co2 to peak acceptable levels, then I use 15 minute on/off intervals set on solenoid timer to maintain the 6.3 ph and a consistent level of co2. It was building up further if just left on and I want happy active fish to watch  Will see how it works out, I'm guessing that it will be ok if the level of dissolved co2 is maintained, and its seemingly the only way I'm going to manage co2. It is giving at least a 0.7 drop in ph, but I've not been able to get a ph reading just prior to lights on as yet due to one thing and another. The only time I did was one afternoon just after a water change which gave a ph reading of 7.3, but this may not be representative. I've been getting ph 7 first thing in the morning, but like I say, I don't know if this rises further during the day yet. 

Anyway, that's enough rambling, need to get some accurate ph readings pre injection period to know exactly what is going on, and need to monitor the plants to see if there's any changes from the altered EI dosing. Overall its going ok, but still much to learn before I have the same levels of success growing the plants that many members do 
.....oh and Troi, I'm working on a background so hopefully ill have something a little more tasteful soon 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## aliclarke86

This all sounds fun. With the house move I have had to take a step back from my tanks and let them do as they will so to speak. Give it a month and I will have a new scape going and be enjoying all the excitement again of figuring out what if needs! 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Jack12

amazing scape Ady! when do you intend to increase lighting period?


----------



## Ady34

Jack12 said:


> amazing scape Ady! when do you intend to increase lighting period?


Thanks Jack 
Well, I was going to slowly increase the photoperiod next week (around week four), but having a small amount of filamentous algae I think I will leave it for now. May need to look at adjusting lighting intensity somehow.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
about due an update.
Things havn't been going so well. The filamentous algae is a bit persistent, and with other tell tale signs im guessing too much light/too little c02 is the prime candidate  The bolbitis leaves are growing deformed, the vallis is at a standstill and there is a general lack of growth throughout. Things look ok, but not thriving and with the algae im sure i need to address my lighting. Ive tried removing one bulb but that results in 2 lights going out and im sure its right on the brink of success so dont want to be running only 2x36w fluorescents as i ideally want to see some progress. I had been using the halide intermittently which resulted in more algae growth so i know that too much light is the cause. Im using only the flourescent lighting now. I can only raise the unit about another inch, but ill try that first. I need to recalibrate the ph meter also as its throwing out some strange results which doesnt help me diagnose exactly. Maybe c02 had dropped off a little too so upped that again today without ill effect on the fish so maybe these small changes will help. If not its either suspend lighting from the ceiling to raise it further or diffuse the light somehow. This growing plant stuff is tricky 
The corydoras are painfully shy, scooting off at the slightest movement. I only see them at feeding time when they emerge from the rocks to feed. They seem happy enough and are feeding, but very flighty  Unfortunately the pencilfish are jumpers and im down to only 3 now which seem to have settled on staying within the confines of the wet stuff, i have an acrylic sheet which i can cut to fit the filter pipes and emergent wood, but that will slightly spoil the view so considering my options fish wise.
Im not that happy with how its gone so far, but will endeavour to correct the issues. On the plus side the fish arnt bothering at all with the shrimp and i have some crs shrimplets in this tank too so i will add a whole lot more from the nano tank  Also the Maidenhair fern is now starting to produce some new fronds so im happy that that is going to do well. 
Few photos:

Maidenhair fern with some new fronds, along with a little emergent java moss:




Some shrimp:








And some problems.
Here is some riccia, to the right is some i put in early which isnt great but much better than that to the left which was put in sometime after. For a supposed weed, this is very slow growing and not hugely healthy either. Below is more that was introduced at a later date (this was 1-2 grow that was kept in the fridge for 2 weeks, dont know whether this effected it at all):








And the bolbitis with curled/mishaped leaf formation....likely c02 issue?:




Finally a fts with the corys out for feeding time:




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3

still looking great ady sure you will resolve the issue , hopefully them few small changes will get everything in balance , love the Maidenhair fern I have wanted something that grows out the top of the tank for a while think it has a great effect and looks great 

keep the updates coming let us know how you get along

Dean


----------



## Gary Nelson

Yes I agree, it looks great  .... your bound to get a few teething issues mate with the light, I am sure you will tailor it to what the tank needs and crack the magic amount.  I have found that Bolbitis can sometimes grow a little that way anyway too - the immersed plants really look nice too


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi Ady,
sorry to hear that it is not going as you wish mate !!! 
Did you try to improve C02 distribution ? Maybe you could try an other outlets positioning !?
I know that these day you have "played" with injection timing and rate. What did you end up with ? 
Maybe we could look at there ! Maybe all this changes in CO2 timing and injection rate are not yet assimilated, and need a bit more time to stabilize ??!
These are my guess, but as you know I am not at all an expert, just a young padawan lol
Sorry but I have totally forgot how do you diffuse CO2, up atomizer ? reactor ? 
Hope that we can find a solution to that, I really like that tank and don't want to see it going on the "brown" side lol (certainly more you than me lol).
This tank is a beauty mate !!! 

cheers mate


----------



## Ian Holdich

Looking good! 

That's weird about the riccia, I'm sure it'll bounce back and you'll never (ever) get rid of it, ever.






Ever ever.


----------



## BigTom

Ian Holdich said:


> That's weird about the riccia, I'm sure it'll bounce back and you'll never (ever) get rid of it, ever.
> Ever ever.


 

Looks to me like you've got normal 'floating' and dark 'sinking' forms of the riccia.

Tank's looking great for having had a trim.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Looking Awesomer by the update...


----------



## Ian Holdich

BigTom said:


> Looks to me like you've got normal 'floating' and dark 'sinking' forms of the riccia.
> 
> Tank's looking great for having had a trim.



Apparently they are one of the same...the sinking riccia take on the sinking form after a while (apparently).


----------



## BigTom

Ian Holdich said:


> Apparently they are one of the same...the sinking riccia take on the sinking form after a while (apparently).


 

Yeah clumps of my dark green riccia occasionally go bright green and make a break for the surface if they're not too intertwined, I just reckon that Ady's 1-2 grow stuff looks like it's in that phase/stage/form/growth pattern/whatever. So i guess it may (or may not!) switch to the bright green form at some point.


----------



## Jack12

Ady great looking tank, I have been battling algae with my previous set up - very high CO2 injection rates through atomiser, 2500 L/H flow distribution, different ferts nothing seemed to help. Secret was to decrease lighting and raise the fixture higher above the tank. I know people say that ADA lights are not powerful, but in my experience they produced way too much light then i could handle.  I am sure you will work it out!


----------



## Lindy

If you can't raise the light more and can't put a glass lid on with frosted vinyl on(I tried 8mm acrylic and it curled badly) then how about putting some light diffusing mesh under the light fitting? Something like the stuff they use in conservatories? You could make a wee wire frame to dangle from your light fitting and cover it with the mesh.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

It's looks good Ady even with teething problems.  Might to worth putting the skimmer front left to try assist the circular flow?? 
It's frustrating when plants show low co2 but fauna are flighty and shy which has always been high co2 for me.
 Wiggle jiggle.... Sweet spot


----------



## Dave Pierce

Hope it all works out for you ady, as you said probably co2 & circulation issues. 

Your tank was inspiration for my latest scape and inspired me to do an 'island' style scape.

Sure it will work out, looks fantastic despite the small problems you have.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ady34

Deano3 said:


> still looking great ady sure you will resolve the issue , hopefully them few small changes will get everything in balance , love the Maidenhair fern I have wanted something that grows out the top of the tank for a while think it has a great effect and looks great
> 
> keep the updates coming let us know how you get along
> 
> Dean


Thanks for the encouragement Dean. Yeah, I was never too fond of emergent growth but seeing examples such as Alastairs and Bigtoms journals kind of inspired me to have a little, especially once I saw the maidenhair fern, I liked that a lot and it is kind of fitting in this tank.


Gary Nelson said:


> Yes I agree, it looks great  .... your bound to get a few teething issues mate with the light, I am sure you will tailor it to what the tank needs and crack the magic amount.  I have found that Bolbitis can sometimes grow a little that way anyway too - the immersed plants really look nice too


Thanks Gary, yeah ill get there eventually, I seem to know what to do but not put it into practice, always something not quite right. When I received the bolbitis off johnc it was in tip top health....that's what I want back. Ive already adjusted the co2 slightly and have just today raised the light unit about another inch and a half so fingers crossed these have an impact.


zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Ady,
> sorry to hear that it is not going as you wish mate !!!
> Did you try to improve C02 distribution ? Maybe you could try an other outlets positioning !?
> I know that these day you have "played" with injection timing and rate. What did you end up with ?
> Maybe we could look at there ! Maybe all this changes in CO2 timing and injection rate are not yet assimilated, and need a bit more time to stabilize ??!
> These are my guess, but as you know I am not at all an expert, just a young padawan lol
> Sorry but I have totally forgot how do you diffuse CO2, up atomizer ? reactor ?
> Hope that we can find a solution to that, I really like that tank and don't want to see it going on the "brown" side lol (certainly more you than me lol).
> This tank is a beauty mate !!!
> 
> cheers mate


Hi Zanguli. All good and sound points and all things to consider. I tried various outlet positions and this is the best for the layout, some areas of really good distribution are not thriving so I'm a bit confused, however the glass apfuk spraybars (as seen in Georges Hillside journal) may be an option to try. I may hook up some cheap plastic ones first to see if it improves things before splashing out. The only thing that worries me about the spraybar method is a possible dead spot along the rear behind the prominent hardscape.
The co2 is administered via a boyu inline diffuser on the left hand side lily. This directs it into the front glass and downwards along the front, some of which is then sucked up into the other filter via the inlet on the right side and reintroduced along the back pane via the NA outlet....a nice circular pattern, although perhaps ideally more could reach the substrate which is where spraybars would be an improvement.
Luckily its not so bad as to turn to brown mush, but it could be better 


BigTom said:


> Looks to me like you've got normal 'floating' and dark 'sinking' forms of the riccia.
> 
> Tank's looking great for having had a trim.


Yeah the trim helped but it needs another really as its lost its shape and looks a bit fat around the middle. Looks more proportionate in real life funnily, but on images it looks shapeless.
Not sure about the riccia, it all looked the same when purchased but the second introduction which had been in the fridge for several weeks and was going slightly bad by the smell of it hasn't thrived. Needs replacing really but think ill just ditch it full stop.


Troi said:


> Looking Awesomer by the update...


Cheers Tim, hopefully ill nail it and it will continue that way 


Jack12 said:


> Ady great looking tank, I have been battling algae with my previous set up - very high CO2 injection rates through atomiser, 2500 L/H flow distribution, different ferts nothing seemed to help. Secret was to decrease lighting and raise the fixture higher above the tank. I know people say that ADA lights are not powerful, but in my experience they produced way too much light then i could handle.  I am sure you will work it out!


Thanks Jack. Yeah I definitely think its a light issue, although there are many members who can run successful tanks on high light, maybe its down to a balance with the chosen plants which in this case will be better with lower lighting intensity. I rather foolishly thought I could handle this one with all I've learned and lots of water changes....doh!


ldcgroomer said:


> If you can't raise the light more and can't put a glass lid on with frosted vinyl on(I tried 8mm acrylic and it curled badly) then how about putting some light diffusing mesh under the light fitting? Something like the stuff they use in conservatories? You could make a wee wire frame to dangle from your light fitting and cover it with the mesh.


Hi Lindy, thanks for the tips  I have a 10mm acrylic sheet to use as a cover, but it may well look ugly. I'm also making (when i get round to it) a shade for the light to prevent glare, so maybe I could easily incorporate some diffusing material into that...ill have to look into some products as that would be simple and non invasive to the aesthetics  have you used any you could recommend yourself?


Iain Sutherland said:


> It's looks good Ady even with teething problems.  Might to worth putting the skimmer front left to try assist the circular flow??
> It's frustrating when plants show low co2 but fauna are flighty and shy which has always been high co2 for me.
> Wiggle jiggle.... Sweet spot


Don't think the cory behaviour is co2 related, that also meant lethargy and a loss of appetite in my experience. They were flighty in the shop too. They are getting 'slightly' better and are great to watch at feeding time as they go about their business. Because they are so intriguing you want to be able to interact with them I suppose, get them seeing you as a food supplier so they come to greet you with their cheeky little faces 
With regards the flow I think the biggest way it could be improved is greater distribution to the substrate.....although my plants do say different! 


Dave Pierce said:


> Hope it all works out for you ady, as you said probably co2 & circulation issues.
> 
> Your tank was inspiration for my latest scape and inspired me to do an 'island' style scape.
> 
> Sure it will work out, looks fantastic despite the small problems you have.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave


Really nice to hear that Dave, thanks  a very nice scape you have made too.
Hope I can sort it, I want this to be the lush tank I imagined, like I say its not too far away from being a success which is why I'm reluctant to alter anything too drastically just incase it makes it worse! Ill hope the small adjustments have a big impact before exploring alternative distribution methods.

Thanks everyone for all the advice, confirms what I've been thinking.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Lindy

Sorry Ady, not used any fabrics. Have put some frosted vinyl on the glass lid of the cube as tmc mini 400 still pretty bright .


----------



## Ady34

Well there seems to be some improvement already from the adjustments made. The light unit was raised probably 1.25" (maximum height now) and c02 slightly increased. 4 more ottos were added to the existing 2, the algae is reducing and there are many more leaves sprouting on the bolbitis which look better than before. I will add more shrimp (sometime in the future  ) and a crossocheilus siamensis to complete the cuc. If the light arm was slightly higher i would raise the light unit further, but as im at the maximum height ill see how it goes, if it needs reducing further ill look at diffusing it somehow. I think that the bright white maui sand impacts overall intensity, reflecting light back into the tank, and is probably something i should have considered more on set up regards lighting strength.
I have slightly increased the photoperiod, with the flourescents being on for 51/2 hrs now and will continue to increase it slowly over the next week or two to about a 7hr photoperiod adjusting c02 accordingly. Any issues ill reduce back down until rectified.
Also added some Red Phantom Tetras to accompany the Black Phantoms which add a nice subtle splash of colour 






Black Phantom female






This shot shows some new bolbitus leaves and on one of the older leaves you can make out the slight algae on the edges





On the plus side the anubias is doing nicely without too much algae















The Riccardia and creeping moss is doing ok here too, i think i may replace the riccia stones with creeping moss stones like the ones at the bottom of this picture to the left and right foreground which will be more inkeeping i think.





And things are progressing nicely at the top too. The Vallis doesnt look great, however there are signs of runners at the base now so hopefully the new leaves will be healthy. The java moss has been a great success and is the best ive had it.





This photo, although not great, shows the c02 distribution to the bottom of the tank being forced down the front glass. Spraybars from the rear would likely be better than the lily pipe, but i dont want to alter things just now if i dont need to.





And finally another fts. As mentioned, the riccia stone to the right and those at the left i think will be replaced with creeping moss stones. Fancying trying some ranunculus inundatus also amongst some of the lower rocks.





Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Jack12

amazing scape!


----------



## Spartacus

Jings Ady that is stunning 

Your a very talented individual im jealous 

Nice wallpaper btw


----------



## Dave Pierce

Glad the changes seem to be making a difference  

I can see this scape looking amazing in a few months time.

Keep it up.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

Hi Ady,

good to hear that there is improvement mate 

cheers


----------



## Alastair

Stunning Ady that fts is impressive mate. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gary Nelson

Its looking great mate and I am glad to hear the adjustments you have made are starting to pay off, especially after all the hard work you have put into it - the anubias look tip top!


----------



## LondonDragon

Jack12 said:


> amazing scape!


Agreed, stunning  congrats mate

Most of the algae issue is CO2 related, just make sure you don't kill the fish in the process


----------



## foxfish

Looking great, I am very interested to see how the  anubias fair after a few months as that is one plant I have never been able to keep algae free - at least not long term.


----------



## Brian Murphy

Glad you got it sorted, it's always the Co2 m8  I was going to suggest that you need to start tying some anubias to sort it out


----------



## Ady34

Jack12 said:


> amazing scape!





Spartacus said:


> Jings Ady that is stunning
> 
> Your a very talented individual im jealous
> 
> Nice wallpaper btw


Thank you guys 


Dave Pierce said:


> Glad the changes seem to be making a difference
> 
> I can see this scape looking amazing in a few months time.
> 
> Keep it up.
> 
> Cheers
> Dave





zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> Hi Ady,
> 
> good to hear that there is improvement mate
> 
> cheers


Yeah, I'm pleased with the improvements hopefully now I can watch it develop.


Alastair said:


> Stunning Ady that fts is impressive mate.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers Alastair, seems to lose some depth on images and makes me question the hydrocotle (think it needs a bit of a thin down), but in real life it seems to work, plus you get the fish swimming around and distracting you so your less critical  I'm happier now the algae seems to be under control and the bolbitis is producing some nicer leaves being as how they were supposed to be a feature plant!


Gary Nelson said:


> Its looking great mate and I am glad to hear the adjustments you have made are starting to pay off, especially after all the hard work you have put into it - the anubias look tip top!


Thanks Gary. 
Your recent images of your under cabinet organisation inspired me to tidy mine up yesterday and sort out the tangle of electrics that was going on! Not as tidy as yours, but certainly an improvement and another job ticked off the list 


LondonDragon said:


> Agreed, stunning  congrats mate
> 
> Most of the algae issue is CO2 related, just make sure you don't kill the fish in the process


Thanks Paulo. Yeah him very careful with co2 now, its important for me to have natural unaffected behaviour so I'm striving to give good co2 without spiking, and matching lighting to that level. Also I'm trying to minimise BOD by keeping things clean to ensure maximum oxygen content, and currently I'm doing 2x water changes per week also, something ill probably continue. I keep the skimmer running 24/7 for a little extra distribution and oxygenation, but also to ensure no differences in off gassing rates and co2 concentrations due to a surface film preventing gas exchange. 


foxfish said:


> Looking great, I am very interested to see how the  anubias fair after a few months as that is one plant I have never been able to keep algae free - at least not long term.


Thanks Mart, hopefully the Anubias will stay algae free, especially as its heavily used. Some of it was brought over from my last tank which ran fairly long without too much issue.....fingers crossed a good cuc will help keep it clean  I do have a lot in my nano shrimp tank also which is spotless and has been running for over a year, perhaps down to the number of shrimp in there alongside the low lighting used?


Murf said:


> Glad you got it sorted, it's always the Co2 m8  I was going to suggest that you need to start tying some anubias to sort it out


Lol, can no longer tie Anubias due to my rockwool finger 
Hopefully it is sorted now though, but won't count my chickens yet! I'd be more confident if I could raise the light just a fraction more.

Cheerio,
Ady


----------



## plantbrain

Ady, what about a nice lace plant instead of the grass in the rear?
Once those ferns and moss mature a bit, the tank will look pretty shape, good hard scape and thicker wood choices.
If the Bolbitus wanes, it's CO2, so that's you indicator plant. Penny wort for NO3.


----------



## plantbrain

Oh, once the ferns overshadow the Anubias, they will remain algae free.
Nice new growth on the Java and the Bolbitus, that's what you want to watch.


----------



## flygja

Please gimme a minute while I pick my jaw off the ground. How many of you had to do that too? Amazing!


----------



## Ady34

plantbrain said:


> Ady, what about a nice lace plant instead of the grass in the rear?
> Once those ferns and moss mature a bit, the tank will look pretty shape, good hard scape and thicker wood choices.
> If the Bolbitus wanes, it's CO2, so that's you indicator plant. Penny wort for NO3.





plantbrain said:


> Oh, once the ferns overshadow the Anubias, they will remain algae free.
> Nice new growth on the Java and the Bolbitus, that's what you want to watch.


Much appreciate your input Tom.
I had considered an aponogeton originally, but it was a crispus 'red' variety which may have been at odds with the look colour wise. I can see your point about placing an aponogeton there though as it would still have a similar trailing effect, and maybe be better balanced being thicker than the vallis which maybe too delicate given the chunky ferns and wood. The madagascariensis is thicker but still delicate looking so not too overpowering? Definitely food for thought 
I'm trying a slightly higher NO3 fert mix currently so hopefully the hydrocotle will be ok, I never had much success with it in the past and most grow it like a weed!


flygja said:


> Please gimme a minute while I pick my jaw off the ground. How many of you had to do that too? Amazing!


Lol, thanks flygya, could have done with a hand lifting a couple of the rocks in 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## plantbrain

Pennyworts are all NO3 hogs, this makes them useful as "test kits" for NO3. Mic umbrosum is another plant similar in that regard.
Pennyworts will go pale and yellowish without good NO3. 10-20 ppm etc.

See the 180 Gallon cardinal tank of mine for the lace plant effects, I think you will see the idea will work nicely and *everyone loves a lace plant.*
I consider them to be a cooler color and mix well with moss and ferns. the leaves will form a fan like pattern in the background.
The right plant for the space is often a matter of experience, hard to teach that.


----------



## Samjpikey

Great looking tank . Wish mine looked half as good as yours. 
Very inspirational and my next scape will be aiming for some like this . 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antoni

NIce one, my friend! Love it!
Very wild and natural looking!


----------



## Ady34

plantbrain said:


> Pennyworts are all NO3 hogs, this makes them useful as "test kits" for NO3. Mic umbrosum is another plant similar in that regard.
> Pennyworts will go pale and yellowish without good NO3. 10-20 ppm etc.
> 
> See the 180 Gallon cardinal tank of mine for the lace plant effects, I think you will see the idea will work nicely and *everyone loves a lace plant.*
> I consider them to be a cooler color and mix well with moss and ferns. the leaves will form a fan like pattern in the background.
> The right plant for the space is often a matter of experience, hard to teach that.





plantbrain said:


>



Great tank and a nice plant, I'd need a mature specimen to fit now though!


Samjpikey said:


> Great looking tank . Wish mine looked half as good as yours.
> Very inspirational and my next scape will be aiming for some like this .
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sam, but your plant health is superb.....I'd like some of that!


Antoni said:


> NIce one, my friend! Love it!
> Very wild and natural looking!


Cheers Antoni, ill need to keep it from getting too wild!

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba

plantbrain said:


> .


Dr Tom,
This stauro looks healthy and fantastic !
Hope I will have a good result with mine 
What would be you advices on this plant ? The one I have is already in submerge form ? 
Thanks 

Ady, mate sorry to hijack your journal  

Cheers


----------



## plantbrain

I'd not worry about the size, they will grow well if you give them ferts and plenty of CO2. 60cm long leaves, x 10cm wide etc if you keep them long enough, Bulbs are fairly cheap. 
Just wait, they will fill in, I'd get 3-4 bulbs. You can do this now while you keep the other plants in there, then remove those as the Lace transitions.


----------



## Ady34

plantbrain said:


> I'd not worry about the size, they will grow well if you give them ferts and plenty of CO2. 60cm long leaves, x 10cm wide etc if you keep them long enough, Bulbs are fairly cheap.
> Just wait, they will fill in, I'd get 3-4 bulbs. You can do this now while you keep the other plants in there, then remove those as the Lace transitions.


 
ive found some from a well known retailer but think ill ask around first to see if i can source some cheaper than £13.23 each that retailer is asking .....maybe ill just try one first to see how it fares. Im guessing you suggest multiple specimins due to the rest periods they sometimes have? (dont want it to totally disappear for a while). They seem quite particular in there requirements also, although i keep my temperature set at 73 farenheit, it regularly rises above 75 f on warm days but maybe your cardinal tank was warm too?
cheers
Ady.


----------



## plantbrain

They do not have rest periods unless you have higher temps or poor conditions. They do not stop growing in my experience.
Cooler temps help, so 25C or so or less, they should never stop growing. Even at 30C like my 180 Gal, they never once stopped growing. 

Since you keep things in the 21-25C range, you have nothing to worry about.
Do not be scared to snip off larger leaves that start getting problematic etc, or torn leaves etc.

They will grow back.


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
i had increased the main photoperiod by half an hour, but got a little returning hair algae so have switched the light for my old 2x 39w ho t5 unit from the studio tank, will see how this fares with 78w over 250l. I dont think its the duration of the photoperiod, more the intensity of the light which was just too much for this scape, and i could not remove bulbs independently. Think ill look into a more versatile unit for the long term, the newer NA units have two sets of 2 pc bulbs independant of one another so this will offer more versatility with intensity, depending on the scape style, plants, distribution etc etc. I could raise the whole light arm by drilling more fixing holes in the cabinet sides, but then you get more issue with light spill and snow blindness from the lights 

Really enjoying the inhabitants though, the fish are really interesting to watch, especially the tetras at feeding time, they sit in the flow behind the food tablets picking off bits that are spilled by the shrimp or pencil fish. Still need to add a crossechelius siamensis and some more crs from the nano, hopefully get round to doing that this weekend. Also fancy some x-ray tetras so will get some of those too 

Amanos are little so and so's, they pick up and walk off with any food i drop for the corydoras, so ensuring they get plenty is fun!

little phone shot:



 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## squid102

Ady, what size Maui sand is that? Coarse or fine?


----------



## Ian Holdich

X ray tetras are a very under rated fish IMO, I love them, they shoal really well also. They get a nice colour once settled.


----------



## Ady34

squid102 said:


> Ady, what size Maui sand is that? Coarse or fine?


Hi squid, it's the fine size


----------



## Ady34

Ian Holdich said:


> X ray tetras are a very under rated fish IMO, I love them, they shoal really well also. They get a nice colour once settled.


Yeah, I got 5 and 5 lemon tetras that have coloured up really nicely too...I couldn't decide which to get. I'll get probably 3 more of each to up the shoal numbers. Really like the deep bodied tetras and the collectoritis selection I now have. I fancied some bentosi tetras too but Ed put me off them a bit when he told me his even hunted down amanos! Plus they like it a little warmer, the choices so far are all happy in the slightly cooler water that I'm keeping. Im really enjoying watching the fish in this tank, interesting at feeding time especially 
Also got some ranunculus inundatus to try and a pot of Staurogyne to try.....again!! Managed to find a couple of lace plants also, very small specimens at the moment but at £2.50 each, a big saving on the alternative I found so worth a punt. I'll get them planted up next water change.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
managed to get a siamese algae eater over the weekend so the cuc is nearly complete, just some crs to move over from the nano tank now.
Unfortunately as the algae is in recession, i have a little returning melt on the riccardia and some on the microsorum trident which is frustrating. Points to c02, but i thought with the reduced lighting levels that things would improve further. I have increased the photoperiod up to 7 hours, but wouldnt have thought this would have an influence. Im carrying out 2x 60% water changes per week and whilst doing them am cleaning the filters too to ensure no reduction in distribution so im really confused about this 
I could raise the lighting a little, but perhaps it suggests the last resort may be to look at adding some spray bars to try and improve distribution, but with such a big hardscape im worried about flow at the centre rear this way.
Vallis seems to be filling in now, plenty of new plants rising up i noticed when trying to plant the lace plant bulbs down there the other day.
Thinned the maidenhair fern last week as its doing really well and was strongly shading and looking a bit top heavy. Also removed the peacock moss from the base of the large right rock face, it wasnt attaching and had browned at the base. I replaced with some trimmings from the java moss which will hopefully attach naturally and creep more along the rock.
Considering adding some microsorum petite from the nano tank in behind the left cluster of hydrocotle tripartita to fill in that area some more and add an extra layer of depth there.
Anyway, its not in the 'sweet spot yet'.....but the fish are keeping me happy 

Another camera video, im really going to have to learn how to edit video on the mac 








Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Alastair

Really really nice mate. Looks like its been planted for ages. Quite jealous.  

Ive found with the trident that pretty much any change in anything and it sulks and has a melt down before growing back. It happened when I repositioned my wood then again when I changed the direction of flow in the tank


----------



## tim

Looking fantastic ady, top job


----------



## nanocube

Hello Ady
Just one question...
Why you replacement NA lights?Too strong?Algae control?
Regards
Tom


----------



## Ady34

Alastair said:


> Really really nice mate. Looks like its been planted for ages. Quite jealous.
> 
> Ive found with the trident that pretty much any change in anything and it sulks and has a melt down before growing back. It happened when I repositioned my wood then again when I changed the direction of flow in the tank


Thanks Alastair, maybe it didnt like the change in light  lol!



tim said:


> Looking fantastic ady, top job


thanks Tim.



nanocube said:


> Hello Ady
> Just one question...
> Why you replacement NA lights?Too strong?Algae control?
> Regards
> Tom


Hi Tom,
the unit i had was an early incarnation which offered little versatility with the flourescents. 4 36w pc bulbs all on simoultaneously was too much for this slow grower.....and or my lack of co2 management! So decided to reduce light right back down in attempt to make life easy.
All the new NA lights have split flourescents so you can utilise only 2, or all four bulbs which is much better and something im saving up for as aesthetically the unit is much nicer and offers more long term options.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Ady34, Wicked Scape


----------



## NanoJames

Nice tank Ady! How did you plant the Maidenhair Fern? I saw one in a local Dobbies today and was very tempted but didn't know how to actually plant it! Do you have a small pot for it?
Cheers


----------



## Lee Sweeting

Looking good Ady! I love this scape


----------



## Alastair

NanoJames said:


> Nice tank Ady! How did you plant the Maidenhair Fern? I saw one in a local Dobbies today and was very tempted but didn't know how to actually plant it! Do you have a small pot for it?
> Cheers


Just superglue the roots to damp emmersed wood or plant just the roots in a planter in the tank. Its a lovely plant for above water


----------



## NanoJames

Alastair said:


> Just superglue the roots to damp emmersed wood or plant just the roots in a planter in the tank. Its a lovely plant for above water


 Thanks Al! I might get one at some point. The one I saw might have been a bit big for my 20 litre though!


----------



## Gary Nelson

Hey Ady, any updates for us... or are you busy venturing into the reef world?


----------



## Ady34

Gary Nelson said:


> Hey Ady, any updates for us... or are you busy venturing into the reef world?


Hi Gary,
apologies for my lack of contribution lately, ive had a few personal things going on, and yep ive also been scratching a salty itch and setting up a reef tank 

The Mrs. is a saint allowing me to continually extend my hobby , especially when it encroaches on our living room so much......the shrimp tank is going though so expect some crs for sale soon!






....and yes, that is a lot of hair algae growing on my rock, but things are still maturing and im only now starting to add a cuc and get things in order 

The tank is going ok still, nothing groundbreaking, but its steady pace is in my favour really as it keeps things simple maintenance wise 
Most things doing ok, mini pelia is my new crypt, as it seems to randomly brown/melt a little but always comes back , perhaps something to do with being emersed for a length of time during water changes.....but thats clutching at straws a little as others manage fine.
The main issue in this tank im pretty convinced ive narrowed down to distribution, but im not willing to splash out on spraybar glassware which i feel will add there own challenges regards splitting c02 lines and distribution to the rear of the tank behind the large hardscape. I have another gush lily to add instead of the stainless NA return which i feel will offer a little more versatility with flow, but i havnt got round to doing that yet.
The moss branches are pretty well matured now, but id like to alter the lower substrate areas around the base rocks to include more mosses/pelias for continuity instead of the few trial plants i added (staurogyne and Ranunculus).
Fish and shrimp are all doing well and im really enjoying watching them, the marine tank will hopefully offer more focus on the inhabitants, although i have tried to create something visually pleasing with the hardscape aswell, with a few gaps purposefully left for corals 

Heres a few snaps ive taken over the last few weeks to show the filling in of the fissidens, pelias and mosses and finally the bolbitis which is improving but still not perfect.....
Oh, the aponogeton madagascariensis i added as very small bulbs to the rear of the tank have surprised me with some large leaves just getting up into sight now, so, in about another 10 months , i may be able to remove the vallis which has never really thrived in favour of this lovely plant which you still cant see in any of the images below  .....




















Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## aliclarke86

Your front room must resemble a night club with all those different lights going on  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## NanoJames

Ady34 said:


> ......the shrimp tank is going though so expect some crs for sale soon!


Ohhhh, what a shame! I guess those CRS will need homes. I'd feel sorry for them to not experience my hospitality... All tanks are looking good mate. I'd recommend getting a blenny or goby in the reef mate, I've got a tailspot blenny and he's brilliant!
Cheers


----------



## Ian Holdich

Looking great mate! Proper gallery in the front room...


Ps, lend me your mrs.


----------



## Ady34

aliclarke86 said:


> Your front room must resemble a night club with all those different lights going on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Lol, yeah, really fancying an 8000k Maxspect light for the NA tank too, they are very sleek and controllable, although they maybe a little out of price range for Santa Claus 


NanoJames said:


> Ohhhh, what a shame! I guess those CRS will need homes. I'd feel sorry for them to not experience my hospitality... All tanks are looking good mate. I'd recommend getting a blenny or goby in the reef mate, I've got a tailspot blenny and he's brilliant!
> Cheers


Cheers James, when i eventually get my backside in gear and get the bits and pieces ordered to send the shrimp ill put an add up in the for sale section  
Im thinking Yasha goby and pistol shrimp combo, they are cool to watch together.


Ian Holdich said:


> Looking great mate! Proper gallery in the front room...
> 
> 
> Ps, lend me your mrs.


Thanks Ian.
Ill lend you the Mrs no prob, but to coin a new phrase, 'every silver lining has a cloud'


----------



## Brian Murphy

Good to see u back and with goodies in way of more tanks  I might be interested in some shrimp when you get sorted


----------



## Alastair

Glad to see you back on Ady. Hope everything's ok now mate and getting back to normal.  
Your electric bills must be huge ha ha

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Iain Sutherland

all looking smart ady, a front room of eye candy now fella.  Reefs looking good, how are you finding it??


----------



## Gary Nelson

Blimey Ady you have been busy... its looking great too... loving the reef!  I see you opted for the Razor, they really are great bits of kit, I have yet to hear my cooling fan come on though.
Is your reef tank your old planted one?


----------



## Ady34

Alastair said:


> Glad to see you back on Ady. Hope everything's ok now mate and getting back to normal.
> Your electric bills must be huge ha ha
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Ha, i wouldnt want an itemised bill, put it that way!
Yeah, feeling ok now thanks Al 



Brian Murphy said:


> Good to see u back and with goodies in way of more tanks  I might be interested in some shrimp when you get sorted


Thanks, and no prob Brian, just let me know about the shrimp when i eventually start a sales thread.



Iain Sutherland said:


> all looking smart ady, a front room of eye candy now fella. Reefs looking good, how are you finding it??


Hi Iain,
yeah, really liking the reef, although ive only just added the first 'purchased' livestock, a couple of hermit crabs and turbo snails. Theres been loads of things creeping about  and growing on the rock from the previous owner which i didnt want to loose, hence the lighting being on and the resultant algae as i was getting used to the lighting.
Scaping is quite difficult as youre on a timescale, fearful of killing your live rock so its a bit do your best as quick as possible.....you definitely need a plan before you start! 
Seems everything you learn in planted tanks, just do the opposite in marine and your good to go 
The biggest quandry is the testing, given everything ive learned about test kits here its a bit difficult to swallow the advice given on marine forums of test, test and test again!!!  .....but i guess they are ok as a guide during start up, and with experience they may help in identifying any issues.
Wasnt a fan of the blue hue lighting initially, but really like the contrast now between the two tanks. Having the versatility to go from a whiter light through to dark blue is nice. Really looking forward to adding some fish, but patience is a virtue.....
One thing i dont like is the flamin' noise.....the skimmer is just ridiculous and now makes me wish id invested a little more and added a sump to keep it all within the cabinet. Hey ho, got some ebay bargains so may look at upgrading this 'budget, starter, not getting too into it' set up in the future! lol



Gary Nelson said:


> Blimey Ady you have been busy... its looking great too... loving the reef! I see you opted for the Razor, they really are great bits of kit, I have yet to hear my cooling fan come on though.
> Is your reef tank your old planted one?


Thanks Gary, yeah the razor lights are great, i want an 8000k one for the planted tank eventually . From what ive read, i dont think the cooling fans come on unless ran at 100% for some time which i doubt ill ever do 


The reef is indeed the old studio tank, the rim nicely hides the tide line and the drilled base offers good options for sumps etc in the future, but currently its been ran on.....yes youve guessed it....another G6 (thanks Dan), with live rock rubble in the bio section. Will see how it goes......

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3

Ady34 said:


> Ha, i wouldnt want an itemised bill, put it that way!
> Yeah, feeling ok now thanks Al
> 
> 
> Thanks, and no prob Brian, just let me know about the shrimp when i eventually start a sales thread.
> 
> 
> Hi Iain,
> yeah, really liking the reef, although ive only just added the first 'purchased' livestock, a couple of hermit crabs and turbo snails. Theres been loads of things creeping about  and growing on the rock from the previous owner which i didnt want to loose, hence the lighting being on and the resultant algae as i was getting used to the lighting.
> Scaping is quite difficult as youre on a timescale, fearful of killing your live rock so its a bit do your best as quick as possible.....you definitely need a plan before you start!
> Seems everything you learn in planted tanks, just do the opposite in marine and your good to go
> The biggest quandry is the testing, given everything ive learned about test kits here its a bit difficult to swallow the advice given on marine forums of test, test and test again!!!  .....but i guess they are ok as a guide during start up, and with experience they may help in identifying any issues.
> Wasnt a fan of the blue hue lighting initially, but really like the contrast now between the two tanks. Having the versatility to go from a whiter light through to dark blue is nice. Really looking forward to adding some fish, but patience is a virtue.....
> One thing i dont like is the flamin' noise.....the skimmer is just ridiculous and now makes me wish id invested a little more and added a sump to keep it all within the cabinet. Hey ho, got some ebay bargains so may look at upgrading this 'budget, starter, not getting too into it' set up in the future! lol
> 
> 
> Thanks Gary, yeah the razor lights are great, i want an 8000k one for the planted tank eventually . From what ive read, i dont think the cooling fans come on unless ran at 100% for some time which i doubt ill ever do
> 
> 
> The reef is indeed the old studio tank, the rim nicely hides the tide line and the drilled base offers good options for sumps etc in the future, but currently its been ran on.....yes youve guessed it....another G6 (thanks Dan), with live rock rubble in the bio section. Will see how it goes......
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


 Look great ady glad ur doing well and amazing set ups as usual I would love to venture to the reef side one day but like you said patience is a virtue 

Keep piping back and letting us know how it's going mate



Thanks Dean


----------



## Ady34

NanoJames said:


> How did you plant the Maidenhair Fern? I saw one in a local Dobbies today and was very tempted but didn't know how to actually plant it! Do you have a small pot for it?


 


Alastair said:


> ust superglue the roots to damp emmersed wood or plant just the roots in a planter in the tank. Its a lovely plant for above water


Hi James,
Als the expert regards this sort of thing, but to add to what he said i just removed it from its pot, split it into a reasonable sized portion, rinsed the roots of any potting soil, trimmed slightly and i wedged it behind the existing fishing line i had used to attach the moss to the same piece of wood. So tying with fishing line would work too . I dont have it in a pot and the roots are really well established now, its going great guns and needs very regular thinning 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## NanoJames

Ady34 said:


> Hi James, Als the expert regards this sort of thing, but to add to what he said i just removed it from its pot, split it into a reasonable sized portion, rinsed the roots of any potting soil, trimmed slightly and i wedged it behind the existing fishing line i had used to attach the moss to the same piece of wood. So tying with fishing line would work too . I dont have it in a pot and the roots are really well established now, its going great guns and needs very regular thinning Cheerio, Ady.


 Thanks Ady! I got one recently and unfortunately planted in a pot of compost but once it grows I will definitely try this method.
Cheers


----------



## George Farmer

Both tanks looking sweet, Ady! 

Two biggest things that put me off a reef - cost and noise.


----------



## Ady34

Hello,
still running at a very slow but equally manageable pace thanks to the low lighting - 78w over 250l. The tank needs very little input except for water changes, glass cleaning and general husbandry. Plants need very little trimming, occasional thinning of the ferns to prevent stagnation, and because of this i think this scape could carry on indefinitely. It fits very well with life at the minute and although i strive to one day succeed with the beauty and impact of a high energy stem plant tank, for now I'm happy that this large tank is stable and reasonably healthy without too much effort.
My on/off timed c02 experiment seems to work for these plants at least, and it offers me a way to finally maintain good levels of c02 throughout the photoperiod, starting strong and not peaking too high for the inhabitants later in the day  Another benefit is that you get frequent 15minute viewing windows where the c02 mist is off 
Water changes are a minimum of 1x 60% per week, but if i can squeeze two in i do. I run no chemical media now (purigen or carbon) so the water gets quite tannin stained if its left a week between water changes which im sure the fish like, but I'm not so keen.
Heres a few images taken after tonights water change:

In the background you can see the brown roots of the maidenhair fern which needs trimming above water every week otherwise it practically makes the tank a no light set up 




Anubias still going strong under a canopy of bolbitis:








I've managed not to kill the staurogyne repens in this tank, although thats as much as its grown in months (i haven't trimmed it since putting it in):




FTS, not a manicured scape by any means…...a little rough around the edges seems to be the way i keep my tanks  Still need to swap out the ranunculus (which isn't doing well) for more pelias and will eventually pull the vallis nana too as thats another non performer in this tank, likely down to my very soft tap water. Even with the large amount of seiryu stone i manage to keep tds reasonably low (sub 220 at the end of the week inc. ferts etc) with regular water changes and it doesn't seem to effect the water as quickly as i thought it might:




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Brian Murphy

Sweet!


----------



## Alastair

Lovely ady. Thats grown in massively quick. Or maybe its mine take so long being low tech. I like this type of scape.  Really nice mate.


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk

Beautiful stuff. Really.


----------



## Ady34

Thanks chaps


----------



## faizal

It's been quite awhile Ady,.... good gracious me the tanks are looking absolutely lovely. The Jurassic tank looks really matured now. I wish you had left the dinosaurs toys in there for good. It would have been classic if a brontosaurus was seen peeking out behind  one of your mosses. I am sure your little fishes & shrimps are very appreciative of the "paradise" that you've created for them. Expected nothing less from you anyways mate,.... About the reef tank,...your passion & zest to conquer new things never ceases to amaze me. I am sure most of your time now are spent on researching how to master reefs. It's going to be nothing short of amazing,...that much i am pretty sure of already. Following your progress with complete admiration.


----------



## Ady34

Too kind Faizal, but thank you 

Trying hard not to get too involved with the reef tank £££, wanted some nice fish to look at with some easy corals, but you know how it goes, theres always something to research!

NAtural Jurassic has had a big trim, bolbitis and ferns thinned again and ive removed most of the java moss from the branches which had overgrown and suffocated itself really due to my lack of trimming! Ive removed some hydrocotle too which was getting a bit wild and ive began pulling the vallis out in hope of allowing more room for the lace plant at the rear so theres a bit of a hole there now. Tank is refreshed again as it was getting too wild, ill try to get a pic up soon 
I must admit, im getting the urge for something different in here again, a rescape will be dictated by funds..... but my thinking cap is on and my fingers getting itchy!
Thanks again for your kind comments, always appreciated 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34

a few pics, excuse the very dirty glassware, i hate cleaning it :





















Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Samjpikey

^^^^ I want this tank 


Sent from my mobile telecommunications device


----------



## darren636

Breaking this tank down would be a shame

But I can accept evolution.


----------



## Bradleyh91

Truly amazing tank congratulations be a shame to break it down but onwards and upwards as they say!


----------



## Deano3

as others have said amazing tank and great journal loved reading this start to finish and it is a huge shame but looking forward to see your ideas for next tank mate

Dean


----------



## aliclarke86

Get your nano out and play with that. You cant get rid of this before the lace shows itself

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Green

A great looking, healthy tank. very natural looking. Wish my tds was in the 200's,currently running around the 645 range. Water is as hard as nails where I live.


----------



## Richard Dowling

First time ive seen this Journal for some reason!

Firstly, Im massively impressed with the job on the custom black cabinet. Im not usually a fan of black furniture but yours is incredible!

The tank looks every bit as nice as the cabinet. Really natural healthy scape! Hats off to you Sir!


----------



## Ady34

Thanks for the comments, i have the itch but it won't be coming down for a while yet  Its a very easy tank to run now, even gradual drop off in c02 bubble rate doesn't seem to phase it and as such I'm currently lowering fert dosing also from full ei to around 3/4 currently. Dosing 35ml macro and 20ml micro alternate days seemingly without any negative effect. The low lighting intensity certainly leaves room for error, and although it has been a slow process, now its nearly filled in it makes maintaining it less intense, I'm almost horizontal with pruning really and if i can reduce fertilisers right down then ill be able to maintain a lower tds, which is currently at 136!….lower than the shrimp tank  Im down to 1 50-60% water change per week now also which is much more manageable so all this taken into consideration id be daft to take it down as it fits better with family life.


aliclarke86 said:


> Get your nano out and play with that. You cant get rid of this before the lace shows itself
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Nano still going, I've just added 20 CRS into this tank from there as its rather full, ill do the same next week when i water change the nano again.



Mark Green said:


> A great looking, healthy tank. very natural looking. Wish my tds was in the 200's,currently running around the 645 range. Water is as hard as nails where I live.


its lower than i thought, read it at TDS 136 the other day, with reduced ferts I'm hoping it will stay sub 200 consistently. Tap water reads 68 now during the winter, it was 76 during the summer, i use tap water direct for water changes without remineralisation, just some seachem safe for chlorine etc. 



Richard Dowling said:


> First time ive seen this Journal for some reason!
> 
> Firstly, Im massively impressed with the job on the custom black cabinet. Im not usually a fan of black furniture but yours is incredible!
> 
> The tank looks every bit as nice as the cabinet. Really natural healthy scape! Hats off to you Sir!


Thanks Richard, the benefit of working in a bodyshop 

Nothing much to report, except the fert reduction and that i cleaned the glassware 






Maidenhair Fern:





Riccardia and fissidens:

















Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ian Holdich

This really is superb mate, make sure you get some decent final pics!


----------



## John S

Well done Ady, looks fantastic.


----------



## Tim Harrison

Wow, fantastic...it took a while for the images to load on my crappy connection but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Alastair

Very nice Ady. Glad your not tearing it down and doing another mate. Good to see a lovely set up go longer than a few months


----------



## LondonDragon

Ady34 said:


> Maidenhair Fern:


Love this fern, will need to get one for my nanos, where did you get it? thanks


----------



## Alastair

LondonDragon said:


> Love this fern, will need to get one for my nanos, where did you get it? thanks


Ill send you some paulo im popping gary some out soon


----------



## Ady34

Alastair said:


> Ill send you some paulo im popping gary some out soon


 
Alastair is the man.....i got mine from Homebase £3.00, grows tall and fast though its like a triffid!


----------



## aliclarke86

I just stuck what's left of mine in my shrimp tank. Couldn't keep it alive in a pot  



Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
i let this get a little overgrown again which resulted in another minor filamentous algae outbreak in the fissidens and coral pelia mainly. Had a major hack back again to improve distribution and toothbrushed most of the algae out, hopefully that will be enough to correct things. Im going to keep the maidenhair fern trimmed right back too to allow more light to the lace plant in an attempt to inspire faster growth as I've also ripped out all the vallis now so needs some height in the centre rear.
CRS are doing well though, had a few berried and noticed some newborn shrimplets in the round pelia yesterday so thought id pop a few photos up of the shrimp 



 



 



 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## tim

Love this scape ady it really is superb, hope you'll be entering iaplc really lovely setup


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Ady34, Congrats on a super Aquascape


----------



## Ady34

tim said:


> Love this scape ady it really is superb, hope you'll be entering iaplc really lovely setup


Thanks Tim.
Maybe enter iaplc, depends on whether i decide to take it down before the lace plant grows in...or if infact the lace plant grows in in time  I may be downsizing my planted tank, or i may be leaving it as it is...im in a quandary at the moment 


Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Ady34, Congrats on a super Aquascape


Cheers Mike.


----------



## Ady34

Maidenhair thinned and vallis out. Bring on the Lace plant....please 




 

Cheerio,


----------



## tmiravent

Amazing tank!


----------



## aliclarke86

Looking great Ady, can't help but feel as though you want to take this down  you can send it my way if ya want  

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34

tmiravent said:


> Amazing tank!


Thank you.


aliclarke86 said:


> can't help but feel as though you want to take this down
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Yes and no, I've decided to take the nano down and move the shrimp in here for now, its more cost effective that way 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Ady, Looking forward to seeing the lace plant


----------



## aliclarke86

Me too! Come on ady! Get some root tabs in there or summint

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2

aliclarke86 said:


> Me too! Come on ady! Get some root tabs in there or summint
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Hi Well if you have Hamster or a small pet try the poo method  From what i have read it works


----------



## Ady34

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Well if you have Hamster or a small pet try the poo method  From what i have read it works


I have a dog and a cat.....although that may be messy 
True or not I've actually read that lace plants arnt keen on a nutritious substrate......?
It's doing fine in my inert Maui sand, but like everything else its real slow, exaggerated by being situated in the most 'dead spot' of the tank. Kind of wish I'd kept hold of my old aponogeton crispus red now, that would be perfect.


----------



## Alastair

Ady34 said:


> Maidenhair thinned and vallis out. Bring on the Lace plant....please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerio,



Still looking a beaut of a scape mate and happy to see it outshining the cough salty


----------



## Ady34

Lol, thanks Alastair


----------



## faizal

The tanks looking amazing Ady. Really matured looking in that last picture. Off topic,....how's the reef tank coming along?


----------



## Ady34

faizal said:


> The tanks looking amazing Ady. Really matured looking in that last picture. Off topic,....how's the reef tank coming along?


Thanks Faizal, yeah it's mostly filled in now. Few places could be improved but nothing's ever perfect and it's a nice tank for the fish 

Reef is going ok, enjoy the diversity of life in there but it is nice to just enjoy the fish and not be too involved with it. 15% weekly water change is a doddle  algae scraping is very frequent and algae on the sand is a pain but hey, it's a totally different experience which I'm liking, but a planted tank it is not!

Not great quality but here's a phone shot I shared on Facebook the other day:









Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Ady34

Hi,
ive removed all the hydrocotle and staurogyne now as i felt they didn't really suit. The front right foreground needs some weight to balance things up, so i may try moving the lower anubias covered rock out a little. I wish id kept a little fissidens covered branch from the shrimp tank as this would have been perfect, if the anubias doesn't suit ill make up a moss mesh with some trimmings 



 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Greenfinger2

Hi Ady, Your Aquascape is truly Exquisite


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

wow


----------



## faizal

What a cozy home for fishes !!! It's amazing Ady . I bet it's sort of running on auto pilot now....looks really well settled. Your fishes & shrimps must be really having a ball in there


----------



## Lindy

It really does look like a prehistoric island.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair

Ady34 said:


> Hi,
> ive removed all the hydrocotle and staurogyne now as i felt they didn't really suit. The front right foreground needs some weight to balance things up, so i may try moving the lower anubias covered rock out a little. I wish id kept a little fissidens covered branch from the shrimp tank as this would have been perfect, if the anubias doesn't suit ill make up a moss mesh with some trimmings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Glad youve kept this running mate.  Looks better each time. 
I quite like how the right side looks. Could you not pull in the little bit that's out on the left???


----------



## flygja

Really looks jurassic now Ady. Good one!


----------



## darthpaul

Great tank Ady! What have you used behind it to add a black background? is that just a piece of painted MDF or similar?


----------



## Ady34

Thanks all 
Al, i cant move that left hand cluster as the rock is tucked right up against another, i could trim the moss etc on it a little to loose the 'weight', but the structure will stay the same. Just needs a little something to balance things up on the right i feel, although it is a favourite feeding spot for most of the fish so im sure they wont appreciate it!
darthpaul, its just black cardboard sheet from an art shop...not ideal to go behind a tank full of water but its a few inches back on the wall.

Took a quick photo last night and entered it into iaplc to up uk representation....no changes to lighting and didnt even remove filter pipes etc  Last day for entries is today so if you havnt already submitted yours get em' in 
EDIT.....OH ****, closing date is 31st may, not march!!!

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## faizal

Ady could you be kind enough to show us how you've configured you lily pipes & flow pattern in your tank. I see 2 outlets,...is the outlet of filter no 1 situated opposing to the intake of filter no 2 & vice versa? I'm just trying to get an idea about how to go about flow & distribution in a tank with so much hardscape.


----------



## Ady34

faizal said:


> is the outlet of filter no 1 situated opposing to the intake of filter no 2 & vice versa


exactly, although its not perfect, hardscape just gets in the way especially at the rear. Flow in this tank isnt great, to be honest it could do with a lot more hence the low lighting used.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## faizal

Ady34 said:


> exactly, although its not perfect, hardscape just gets in the way especially at the rear. Flow in this tank isnt great, to be honest it could do with a lot more hence the low lighting used.



Despite its shortcomings though,....that's a sweet tank nevertheless Ady


----------



## Alastair

Ady34 said:


> Thanks all
> Al, i cant move that left hand cluster as the rock is tucked right up against another, i could trim the moss etc on it a little to loose the 'weight', but the structure will stay the same. Just needs a little something to balance things up on the right i feel, although it is a favourite feeding spot for most of the fish so im sure they wont appreciate it!
> darthpaul, its just black cardboard sheet from an art shop...not ideal to go behind a tank full of water but its a few inches back on the wall.
> 
> Took a quick photo last night and entered it into iaplc to up uk representation....no changes to lighting and didnt even remove filter pipes etc  Last day for entries is today so if you havnt already submitted yours get em' in
> EDIT.....OH ****, closing date is 31st may, not march!!!
> 
> Cheerio,
> Ady.



Oooof best cheat and get some co2 pumped into my tank for the next 2 months ....

I get you with the right side mate. I didnt realise the left wasnt liftable. Still looks great.  
Ill get one entered one day.


----------



## Ady34

Hello again, pic heavy update 
Going over the same ground really as not much changes, although i have let things fill in again which alters things a little bit and gives an excuse for the photos 
Ive been busy with family life lately, taking advantage of the better weather and taking opportunities for some home decorating so have been a little absent on the forum recently .....hopefully will find time to check in more often. 
As the tank remains really simple to maintain with its slow pace and little demands it seems to look pretty healthy long term, but the addition of all the crs from the nano has made a noticeable improvement to the cleanliness of the mosses in particular, they need no extra cleaning at all and look pristine so i can definitely vouch for the inclusion of good shrimp numbers to help with tank husbandry  I think they do a great job of removing biofilm from plant leaves which I'm sure can only help plant health by increasing c02 availability. I still get a little filamentous algae around the upper regions, but nothing too invasive and I'm sure a couple of siamensis flying fox would prevent ever seeing it at all. As the rest of the tank is looking pretty healthy and there seems to be a good balance for flora and fauna, I'm happy to leave things as they are. 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 



 

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Nuno M.

Hi Ady,

It's looking awesome, thumbs up 

Maybe a trim on the central wood mosses would give more perspective over the back wood pieces or maybe tie them a bit ...

Keep up the good work


----------



## Ady34

Nuno M. said:


> Maybe a trim on the central wood mosses would give more perspective over the back wood pieces or maybe tie them a bit ...


oh yeah, its looking shaggy alright  much fuller now and a trim is due. Ideally the whole hardscape could have done with being about an inch or two further back as space is very limited in the front centre in particular which adds to the feeling of narrowness. The lace plant at the rear would help add more depth if it ever got tall enough, i may need to add some mature crypt balansae or aponogeton crispus there instead to get an extra dimension for photos.
Its amazing how different it looks now from just the hardscape:



 



 

got a quick video last night, thought id share that too, best viewed in 720p



Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko

So nice. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## tim

Looking superb ady, shaggy as you put it  really suits the scape IMO, brave little fellas your shrimp taking food whilst the tetras are feeding, looks better with each update mate


----------



## Deano3

still stunning and one of favourites


----------



## andyh

Really great looking scape, love the moss


----------



## The_Iceman

Awesome Scape 

Welcome to Jurassic Park 
I really like this natural overgrown look! Great Job!

Is this a Eheim Skim in the Background?


----------



## Ady34

The_Iceman said:


> Awesome Scape
> 
> Welcome to Jurassic Park
> I really like this natural overgrown look! Great Job!
> 
> Is this a Eheim Skim in the Background?


Thanks Iceman,
i loved the scape, ranked 1303 in iaplc, it got much more overgrown , but has now been taken down. 
It is indeed an Eheim skim in the background, plants or not i always have an oily film on my water surface, be it fresh or saltwater  The skimmer is a godsend 

Thanks to all who commented on and contributed to this journal, im sure ill have another one in the future but for now im running a 120cm plantless tank.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------

